# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΓΙΝΩ ΑΝΟΡΕΞΙΚΗ !!!

## Lacrymosa

Αυτο που λεει ο τιτλος κ ας φανει σοκαριστικο η προκλητικο η οτιδηποτε αλλο σε καποιους, ουτε που με νοιαζει κ δεν θα κολλησω καν εκει..

Οπως εχω γραψει αρκετες φορες εδω μεσα, στα 17 μου περασα νευρικη ανορεξια σοβαρης μορφης κ εφτασα ενα βημα σχεδον πριν το θανατο, ειχα φτασει 35 κιλα κ ημουν 3 μερες με ορους κ σωληνακια σε ημικωματωδη κατασταση λογω αφυδατωσης.. Παρ ολα αυτα "γυρισα" πισω απο αυτην την κολαση οχι βεβαια με τον καλυτερο δυνατο τροπο κ αυτον που θα πρεπε, αλλα με αυτον που αποφασισαν αλλοι για μενα οι οποιοι στην τελικη ηταν καραασχετοι.. με αποτελεσμα ως προς το ψυχολογικο κομματι να μην εχω ξεπερασει ακομη την ανορεξια παρολο που ειμαι φυσιολογικα κιλα, εχω τις ιδιες αντιληψεις, τα ιδια anorexia quotes κρεμασμενα σε post-it πανω απο το κρεβατι μου, τα ιδια πραγματα πανω κατω στα ημερολογια μου, τις ιδιες αφισες της kate moss, της inna κ της twiggy, κ πολλα ακομη που βαριεμαι να τα γραφω..

Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει κ θελω να τονισω για να το βαλουν καλα στο μυαλο τους καποιοι ειναι οτι η ανορεξια ΔΕΝ ειναι ουτε ενδειξη ναρκισσισμου, ουτε ψωνισματος, ουτε ωραιοπαθειας, ουτε των προβαλλομενων προτυπων κ λοιπες μαλακιες που λενε διαφοροι.. ηθελα να ξερα, ειχαν περασει αραγε αυτοι ποτε ανορεξια η ειχαν μιλησει ποτε με ανορεξικη κοπελα?? η λενε μονο τι πιστευουν κ τι τους συμφερει να λενε προκειμενου να κατευθυνουν τα πραγματα κ τις αντιληψεις οπως θελουν αυτοι??

Σημερα εδινα τεσπα κ μετα στο αστικο που ημουν μεσα μπηκε μια κοπελα που κατα 90% ειχε ανορεξια (εχω μαθει σχεδον να ξεχωριζω μια ανορεξικη απο μια εκ σωματοτυπου αδυνατη) κ αρχισανε κατι κυρατσες πισω μου "δες μια αδυνατη", (θαρρεις κ βλεπανε δεινοσαυρο), "η καημενη σαν στεκα ειναι, πως στεκεται, σαν ξυλοκοτα", "τα κανουν για να αρεσουν στα αγορια κ δεν κοιταν τον εαυτο τους" κ αλλες τετοιες πιπες που ειλικρινα ειχαν φτασει τα νευρα μου στο κοκκινο κ μου ρχοτανε να τις χτυπησω!!!!

Ελεος πια με αυτον τον ρατσισμο απεναντι στις ανορεξικες πως μεχρι προτινος ειχαν καποιοι θεμα με τις "χοντρες" κ λεγανε σχολια του τυπου "νταλικα, ντουλαπα, φαλαινο-υποβρυχιο" κτλ, τωρα εχω προσεξει οσοι βλεπουν αδυνατες κ δη ανορεξικες εχουνε τα "σκελετος, στεκα, ξυλοκοτα, νεκροκεφαλη, φαντασμα" κ παρομοιες πιπες..

Ξυπνηστε ρε η νευρικη ανορεξια δεν ειναι ουτε επιλογη, ουτε ψωνιο, ουτε ναρκισσισμος κ φιλαρεσκεια, ουτε μιμητισμος στα προτυπα.. η νευρικη ανορεξια ειναι ΣΟΒΑΡΗ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ !!!!!! Ελεος πια με τους στενομυαλους να πιστευουν ακομη οτι ντεμεκ το κανεις για τα ματια του κοσμου η για το γκομενο κ οτι εισαι απλα ενα ακομη ψωνακι κ να σε σχολιαζουν κιολας!!!!!

Θα θελα πραγματικα να επιστρεψω κ να ξαναζησω ορισμενες εμπειριες οσο σκληρες κ αν ητανε, οσο κ αν υπεφερα κ πονεσα, θελω πραγματικα να βοηθησω κοπελες με αναλογο προβλημα δεν μπορω πια να ακουω τα ιδια κ τα ιδια μας πρηξανε τα αρχιδια...

Κ οσο κ να ακουστει αυτο καπως η ανορεξια αν εξελιχθει κατανταει ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΖΩΗΣ πλεον που δεν μπορεις να βγεις, ξες οτι ειναι ασθενεια αλλα επιλεγεις (για πολλους λογους που δεν εχουν να κανουν με τους αλλους) to stay in love with your disease... Για μενα πλεον εχει καταντησει καπως ετσι αφου δεν αντιμετωπιστηκε σωστα οταν επρεπε κ οπως επρεπε κ ειναι επιλογη του καθενος να ζει τη ζωη του οπως θελει αλλα πολλες φορες δεν την ζει οπως πραγματικα θελει οταν δεν εχει τον ΕΛΕΓΧΟ!!!

Το χω πει πολλες φορες, η εμμονη μου ειναι ο ελεγχος κ ο μεγαλυτερος φοβος η απωλεια του!!

Εντωμεταξυ μολις γυρισα σπιτι ενω οι γονεις μου ξερουν το προβλημα μου με τη βουλιμια ενω ειπα οτι θα φαω λεσχη κ οντως ετσι εγινε μου φεραν σαντουιτς κ πιτογυρα!! Αν ειναι δυνατον !! Αναρωτιεμαι ορισμενοι κατα ποσο θελουν το κακο σου η ζηλευουν.. Με αποτελεσμα παλι να κανω βουλιμικο μετα απο ενα μηνα που ημουν "καθαρη"...

----------


## RainAndWind

Αφού έφτασες ένα βήμα πριν τον θάνατο, να υποθέσω ότι νοσταλγείς την κοντινότητα εκείνη, και αφού λες ότι ακόμη χρησιμοποιείς τα τρικς που σε κρατάνε στον ελεγκτικό τρόπο διαχείρισης, είσαι ακόμη ανορεξική. Οπότε προτείνω αλλαγή τίτλου, από θέλω να γίνω, είμαι ακόμη. Ποια η γνώμη σου?
Ο ρατσισμός έχει πολλά ποδάρια, αλλά και η "απάντηση" με κίνδυνο δικό σου δεν θα τον κάνει να εξαφανιστεί.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Το ξερω οτι η απαντηση στον ρατσισμο με κινδυνο δικο μου δεν θα τον εξαφανισει, αλλα πραγματικα με εχει πιασει να βοηθησω κ δεν αντεχω πια αυτο που γινεται !! Εχω περασει απο την κατασταση αυτη κ ξερω να το ελεγχω δλδ ξερω μεχρι ποιο σημειο θα φτασω κ που θα βαλω ενα οριο, αρκει βεβαια να μη χασω τον ελεγχο!!

Κ οχι, δεν ειμαι ανορεξικη, αν ημουν αλλωστε δεν θα ημουν 53 κιλα αλλα 35 οπως τοτε απλα ως προς το ψυχολογικο κομματι λογω μη σωστης αντιμετωπισης εγινε ως τροπος ζωης οπως το γραφω παραπανω!!

----------


## streidi

Γεια σου Λακρυμόζα! Είναι πολύ ωραίο που θέλεις να βοηθήσεις κι άλλες ανορεξικές και νομίζω ότι είναι μια από τις ασθένειες που κάποιος που την εχει περάσει μπορεί να καταλάβει και να βοηθήσει πολύ περισσότερο. Όμως πρέπει πρώτα να αντιμετωπίσεις και το ψυχολογικό κομμάτι, να βγεις δηλαδή τελείως από αυτό για να βοηθήσεις κάποιον άλλον. Δεν είναι αργά να το κάνεις, μπορεί να μην αντιμετωπίστηκε σωστά όταν έπρεπε αλλά παρ'όλ'αυτά πρέπει να το δεις κάποια στιγμή. Δεν είναι κάτι που σε δυσκολεύεικαι σε σχέση με άλλα θέματα;

----------


## ram

κατα τη γνωμη μου αφου θες να βοηθησεις δε χρειαζετε να γινεις ανορεξικη ξανα ισα ισα εισαι καλα τωρα μπορεις να βοηθησεις,δεν ειναι αναγκη να γινεις ξανα κ τις αλλες τις μαλακισμενες που κακολογμυσαν για να μη σου πω να τους εδινες ενα χερι ξυλο κ ακουγομουν καπος θα μπορουσες ωραια ωραια να τους τη πεις...γιατι κοπελα μου να φτασεις στο σημειο να βασανιζεσαι?ζησε τη ζωη σου κ οποιος παει να στη χαλασει γαμησε σε τον δεν ειναι αναγκη να καταστραφης για κανενα εχτος αν θες να το κανεις απλα κ μονο για σενα οποτε οτι κ να σου πω δεν θα σου αλλαξω γνωμη...

----------


## Lacrymosa

μα το θεμα ειναι εκει οτι δεν αντιμετωπιστηκε σωστα οταν επρεπε κ οπως επρεπε κ ημουν κι εγω τοτε μικρη κ ασχετη απο αυτα κ αβουλη κ εκανα ο,τι μου λεγανε, με χωσαν σ ενα μπουντρουμι οπου μου επιβαλλανε πραγματα με το ετσι θελω κ εχασα καθε ιχνος προσωπικης ταυτοτητας κ αξιοπρεπειας, ηθελα οπως μπηκα μονη μου στο τριπακι, μονη μου να βγω, κ γι αυτο θελω τωρα να το ξαναζησω ωστε τωρα που ξερω τα παντα απο ανορεξια να το αντιμετωπισω μια κ εξω... κ με ενοχλει αφανταστα ο ρατσισμος προς τις ανορεξικες ειδικα απο κυρατσες που μονο να σχολιαζουν ξερουν αντι να κοιταν τις μουρες τους που ειναι ζαρωμενες κ σαν απολιθωματα....

κ η ανορεξια δεν ειναι ουτε ψωνιο, ουτε επιλογη, ειναι ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ, απο που κι ως που να κριτικαρουν εναν ασθενη επομενως??

κ θελω να βοηθησω πραγματικα, δεν το κανω μονο για μενα, αλλα κ για αλλες κοπελες κυριως, γιατι θελω να βοηθησω κ με τη σταση μου να δειξω καποια πραγματα κ να περασω καποια μηνυματα..

----------


## streidi

Το θέμα είναι να το κάνεις πρώταγια σένα, αν έχουμε θέματα ανοιχτα και ειδικά ίδιας φύσεως με τα θέματα του άλλου δε μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε...

----------


## Remedy

> μα τ*ο θεμα ειναι εκει οτι δεν αντιμετωπιστηκε σωστα οταν επρεπε κ οπως επρεπε κ ημουν κι εγω τοτε μικρη κ ασχετη* απο αυτα κ αβουλη κ εκανα ο,τι μου λεγανε, με χωσαν σ ενα μπουντρουμι οπου μου επιβαλλανε πραγματα με το ετσι θελω κ εχασα καθε ιχνος προσωπικης ταυτοτητας κ αξιοπρεπειας, *ηθελα οπως μπηκα μονη μου στο τριπακι, μονη μου να βγω*, κ γι αυτο θελω τωρα να το ξαναζησω ωστε τωρα που ξερω τα παντα απο ανορεξια να το αντιμετωπισω μια κ εξω... κ *με ενοχλει αφανταστα ο ρατσισμος προς τις ανορεξικες* ειδικα απο κυρατσες που μονο να σχολιαζουν ξερουν αντι να κοιταν τις μουρες τους που ειναι ζαρωμενες κ σαν απολιθωματα....
> 
> *κ η ανορεξια δεν ειναι ουτε ψωνιο, ουτε επιλογη, ειναι ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ, απο που κι ως που να κριτικαρουν εναν ασθενη επομενως??*
> κ θελω να βοηθησω πραγματικα, δεν το κανω μονο για μενα, αλλα κ για αλλες κοπελες κυριως, γιατι θελω να βοηθησω κ με τη σταση μου να δειξω καποια πραγματα κ να περασω καποια μηνυματα..



να ξεκαθαρισω οτι συμφωνω οτι ειναι απαραδεκτος ο ρατσισμος απεναντι στα ατομα με ανορεξια και να παμε παρακατω..

υπαρχει σιγουρα μεγαλη αγνοια γυρω απο την ανορεξια, οπως υπαρχει ομως και για πολλες αλλες αρρωστιες που ετυχε να μην μας αγγιζουν, γι αυτο και πολλοι ισως το μπερδευουν με ναρκισισμο η κατι αναλογο.
αλλα σε ανθρωπους που εχουν διαβασει πεντε πραγματα, ειναι γνωστο οτι ειναι αρρωστια και μαλιστα πολυ σοβαρη, καθως εχει πολυ μεγαλα ποσοστα θνησιμοτητας, αλλα ο κυριος λογος δεν ειναι ο ναρκισισμος και τα προτυπα (τα οποια φυσικα και λειτουργουν , αλλιως δεν θα ειχες στο δωματιο σου την κειτ μος), αλλα δεν ειναι ΑΥΤΟΣ ο βασικος λογος της διαταραχης, αλλα η εμμονη με τον ελεγχο...αλλωστε οι περισσοτερες ανορεκτικες κοπελες, το γνωριζουν οτι στους υπολοιπους δεν φαινονται ομορφες, αλλα το αντιθετο και απλα αδιαφορουν προκειμενου να μεινουν στα ελαχιστα κιλα....

αυτα που μας λες ομως κατα τα αλλα, ειναι πολυ αντιφατικα βρε παιδι μου.
εφοσον γνωριζεις κι αναγνωριζεις οτι προκειται για μια σοβαρη ασθενεια,με ποια λογικη θελεις να γυρισεις εκει?
θελεις να αρρωστησεις δηλαδη?
κι εφοσον μονη σου λες, οτι ησουν σχεδον σε κωματωδη κατασταση οταν σε κρατησαν με το ζορι στην ζωη. 
σε αυτη την κατασταση και στα 35 κιλα, δεν υπαρχει επιστροφη χωρις ιατρικη βογθεια κοπελα μου, γιατι παραπονιεσαι που δεν σε αφησαν να το χειριστεις μονη σου λοιπον? απλα θα πεθαινες!
δεν ειναι σαφες αυτο σε σενα , τωρα πλεον?

μας λες ακομα, οτι μπορει να σε κρατησαν στην ζωη, αλλα δεν εγινε η εσωτερικη δουλεια που θα σου επετρεπε να ισορροπησεις, και υποθετω αναφερεσαι σε ψυχοθεραπεια.
γιατι δεν κανεις ΤΩΡΑ λοιπον αυτην την δουλεια, αντι να σκεφτεσαι να ξαναγυρισεις στην αρρωστια?
για μενα δεν βγαινει νοημα απ ολο αυτο, εφοσον το αναγνωριζεις απο μονη σου το προβλημα.

και τι ακριβως νομιζεις οτι θα μπορεσεις να δειξεις στις ομοιοπαθεις αν επιστρεψεις στην ασθενεια?
το θεμα ειναι να τις βοηθησεις να βγουν α[πο εκει! εσυ φιλοδοξεις να τους δειξεις τον τροπο να παραμεινουν δηλαδη?

----------


## Lacrymosa

οχι σε καμια περιπτωση δε θελω να τους δειξω πως να παραμεινουν εκει περα!! αλλωστε φανταζομαι το ξερουν κ απο μονες τους κ δεν περιμενουν απο μενα να τους το πω!! ουτε θελω επειδη εγω περασα ανορεξια κ κοντεψα να πεθανω να βαλω κι αλλες κοπελες στο τριπακι αυτο κ να περασουν τα ιδια!! απλα θελω με τη σταση μου να δειξω την εναντιωση μου προς μια κατασταση που διαιωνιζεται κ πιστευω πιο πολυ θα μπορεσω να τις βοηθησω οντας ιδια με αυτες!! το να τους πω απλα οτι περασα απ την κατασταση τους μπορει στην τελικη κ να μην το πιστεψουν, θελω ταυτοχρονα να ξαναζησω καποια πραγματα απο εκεινη τη φαση (οχι ολα βεβαια, γιατι ορισμενα ηταν πολυ δυσκολα κ δυσβασταχτα) μεχρι ενα οριο που θα θεσω κ πιστευω να καταφερω να διατηρησω!!

αλλα κ για τον εαυτο μου, γιατι πιστευω εμεινε η δουλεια ανολοκληρωτη κ μου επιβαλλανε κατι, ενω μπορουσαν να μου εξηγησουνε 2-3 πραγματα κ να εχω εγω την κατασταση στα χερια μου, αλλα δεν μπορω την επιβολη "για το καλο μου" αυτο που πιστευω πρεπει να γινεται ειναι να αφηνουν περιθωρια επιλογων, δλδ να σου εξηγουν τους κινδυνους κ τις συνεπειες κ μετα να εχεις το ελευθερο επιλογης, οχι να σε "μπουζουριαζουν" με το ετσι θελω!!

κανω ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα εχω βουλιμια πλεον κ την βουλιμια την επαθα επειδη δεν αντιμετωπιστηκε σωστα η ανορεξια κ ηταν το επακολουθο της!! αρα επιστρεφοντας κανεις κατι απ την αρχη κ σωστα αυτη τη φορα εχοντας επιγνωση!!

----------


## BNW24

Γιατί κολλάς στο τι λένε οι κυράτσες ; Μπορεί σε άλλα άτομα να άρεσε εκείνο το κορίτσι.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε συ με εκνευριζει να ακουω κακιες κ να μην απανταω!! Κ μαλιστα σχετικα με κατι που το εχω περασει κι εγω κ ξερω πως ειναι κ εχω ακουσει κ εγω παρομοια πραγματα (οχι απο κυρατσες, απο αλλους αλλα δεν εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια..) Αλλα συνηθως σε τετοια ατομα κ ειδικα μεσα στα αστικα δεν μπαινω στον κοπο καν να ασχοληθω, δεν θελω να φανω μικροπρεπης κ να πεσω στο επιπεδο τους...

Κ φυσικα υπαρχουν αγορια που γουσταρουν ανορεξικες, κ θελει πολυ πεισμα κ κοτσια να γινει καποια αδυνατη (δεν λεω οτι πρεπει να το επιβραβευουμαι κ να το επιδοκιμαζουμε κατι τετοιο) αλλιως θα το καναν πολλες αλλα με ενοχλει ορισμενοι να τα φερνουν οπως τους συμφερει δλδ τις "χοντρες" να τις λενε "φαλαινες" κτλ κ τις "ανορεξικες" να τις λενε "σκελετους" επισης με εκνευριζει πολυ η χαζομαρα που λενε ορισμενοι για να δικαιολογησουν ανθρωπους κ καταστασεις οτι "γυναικα χωρις πιασιματα=δρομος χωρις σηματα" απορω αραγε ποιος την σκεφτηκε αυτη τη μαλακια κ οπως εγραψα παραπανω μπορει καποιες να επιλεγουν την ανορεξια ως τροπο ζωης , γιατι δλδ να ειναι κατακριτεο κ να υφιστανται ρατσισμο???

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Βρε κοπελιά, αφού μονη σου λες πως είναι ασθενεια. Πως είναι δυνατόν ν' αποτελεί τρόπο ζωής. Με μπερδεύεις. Το όλο σκεπτικό επιστροφής στην ασθένεια το βρίσκω λίγο ανόητο. Το να επιστρέψεις στην ασθένεια ζώντας ξανά κάποια απο τα συμπτώματα είναι απίθανο και παράλογο. Νομίζω πως αν επιστρέψεις, θα τα έχεις όλα και είναι σαν να λέω εγώ, θέλω να επιστρέψω στην κατάθλιψη για να βοηθήσω τους καταθλιπτικούς. Μα πως θα τους βοηθήσω; Το πιθανότερο είναι να τους παροτρύνω ν' αυτοκτονήσουν!!! Άσε που δεν πιστεύω πως είναι εφικτό γιατί τώρα έχεις μεγαλώσει και ωριμάσει και θ' αντιμετωπίσεις αλλιως την ασθένεια. Δεν είσαι μεγάλη για να το αντιμετωπίσεις, είσαι μολις 20! Αφού ιαθείς πλήρως, τότε θα μπορείς να βοηθάς και άλλους ανθρώπους όπως εκανε η Ζέτα Δούκα για παράδειγμα. Όσον αφορά την εμπειρία του εγκλεισμού σου, είχα εξοργιστεί και πιστεύω πως θα μπορούσες να προχωρήσεις σε καταγγελία, ακομα και τώρα δεν είναι αργά νομίζω αλλά, δεν ξέρω όμως και τι εναλλακτικές υπήρχαν αφού ειχες φτάσει σε τέτοια κατασταση. Αυτό το περί ζηλειας δεν το κατάλαβα. Στους γονεις σου αναφερόσουν;

----------


## RainAndWind

Δεν έχει μέσα της ναρκισσισμό η άποψη πως θέλει δύναμη κότσια ξερωγώ τι άλλο η πειθαρχία με στόχο τη διατήρηση στο ιδανικό βάρος? Ή το αλλιώς θα τό΄καναν πολλές?
Μήπως έχει λιγάκι? Στο λέω γιατί το ξέρω πως έχει, αφού η έντονη ανάγκη για έλεγχο έχει πάντα στοιχεία ναρκισσιστικά, αν και στην περίπτωση της anorexia nervosa είναι displaced control, που ουσιαστικά αποτυπώνει έλλειψη (ή εντύπωση έλλειψης) ελέγχου σε άλλους τομείς της πραγματικότητας, που απλά έρχονται και ακουμπάνε στο φαγητό.

Η ανορεξία όσο και να αποτελεί μυστική σύνδεση μεταξύ των ανα-προάνα ατόμων, δεν είναι lifestyle choice, είναι ασθένεια και μάλιστα σοβαρότατη και μάλιστα επίμονη. Όσο της αλλάζεις όνομα για να μη σε απειλεί, τόσο τη φοβάσαι άρα και η ανάγκη για έλεγχο όποιας αλήθειας δεν γίνεται παραδεχτή, είναι μεγαλύτερη, όχι μικρότερη.

#Αν εξετάσεις προσεχτικά τις δηλώσεις σου, ίσως διαδείς πίσω τους, μέσα τους, ανάμεσα στις γραμμές και τον δικό σου ρατσισμό. Καμιά μας δεν είναι ανέγγιχτη από τέρατα μαθημένα, ιδιαίτερα όταν ζούμε σε κοινωνία που σχεδόν καθημερινά εικονοποιεί πρότυπα, ειδωλοποιεί άτομα, εξοστρακίζει ανεπιθύμητα, τριπλάρει, παρακάμπτει, ισοπεδώνει υπάρξεις και φωνές.

----------


## claire

> *Ρε συ με εκνευριζει να ακουω κακιες κ να μην απανταω!!* Κ μαλιστα σχετικα με κατι που το εχω περασει κι εγω κ ξερω πως ειναι κ εχω ακουσει κ εγω παρομοια πραγματα (οχι απο κυρατσες, απο αλλους αλλα δεν εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια..) Αλλα συνηθως σε τετοια ατομα κ ειδικα μεσα στα αστικα δεν μπαινω στον κοπο καν να ασχοληθω, δεν θελω να φανω μικροπρεπης κ να πεσω στο επιπεδο τους...
> 
> Κ φυσικα υπαρχουν αγορια που γουσταρουν ανορεξικες, κ θελει πολυ πεισμα κ κοτσια να γινει καποια αδυνατη (δεν λεω οτι πρεπει να το επιβραβευουμαι κ να το επιδοκιμαζουμε κατι τετοιο) αλλιως θα το καναν πολλες αλλα με ενοχλει ορισμενοι να τα φερνουν οπως τους συμφερει δλδ τις "χοντρες" να τις λενε "φαλαινες" κτλ κ τις "ανορεξικες" να τις λενε "σκελετους" επισης με εκνευριζει πολυ η χαζομαρα που λενε ορισμενοι για να δικαιολογησουν ανθρωπους κ καταστασεις οτι "γυναικα χωρις πιασιματα=δρομος χωρις σηματα" απορω αραγε ποιος την σκεφτηκε αυτη τη μαλακια κ οπως εγραψα παραπανω μπορει καποιες να επιλεγουν την ανορεξια ως τροπο ζωης , γιατι δλδ να ειναι κατακριτεο κ να υφιστανται ρατσισμο???


αυτό κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να το δουλέψεις, γιατί θα σε κάνει να χαλιέσαι πάρα πολύ. στη συναναστροφή με ανθρώπους ακούς ένα σωρό βλακείες (ενδεχομένως κι εσύ να λες για άλλους) είτε από άγνοια, είτε επειδή ο άλλος απλά μιλάει χωρίς να σκέφτεται, είτε από ανασφάλεια, είτε απο ζήλια (δεν έχουν όλοι το ίδιο κίνητρο). δεν γίνεται να απαντάς σε όλους, ή μάλλον δεν γίνεται να χαλιέσαι με ό,τι ακούς. το να μην απαντήσεις σε κάτι δεν σε κάνει μαλάκα, πολλές φορές το να αγνοείς κάποιους ανθρώπους είναι η καλύτερη απάντηση.

τώρα σχετικά με την ανορεξία, δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη η κάθε φοιτήτρια νομικής να γνωρίζει για την ασθένεια. εσύ είσαι πιο ευαίσθητη σε αυτά, επειδή το έχεις περάσει. μην περιμένεις από ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν βιώσει κάτι ανάλογο να ξέρουν.

----------


## Remedy

> .....οπως εγραψα παραπανω μπορει καποιες να επιλεγουν την ανορεξια ως τροπο ζωης , γιατι δλδ να ειναι κατακριτεο .....


η ανορεξια δεν ειναι τροπος ζωης.
ειναι τροπος θανατου.
δεν υπαρχει τροπος να εισαι μεσα και να εισαι καλα.
η βγαινεις απο αυτην και εισαι πραγματικα καλα
η πεθαινεις απο αυτην.
τοσο απλα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Βρε κοπελιά, αφού μονη σου λες πως είναι ασθενεια. Πως είναι δυνατόν ν' αποτελεί τρόπο ζωής. 
> 
> Eιναι ασθενεια κ πολυ σοβαρη μαλιστα κ θανατηφορα ορισμενες φορες αμα προχωρησει περα απο ενα σημειο κ δεν μπορεις πια να επιστρεψεις, αλλα αμα εισαι μαθημενη σε καποια πραγματα τα οποια κανεις πλυση εγκεφαλου καθημερινα με ποικιλους τροπους στον εαυτο σου τοτε ειναι πλεον τροπος ζωης κ τον ακολουθεις σχεδον μηχανικα.
> 
> Με μπερδεύεις. Το όλο σκεπτικό επιστροφής στην ασθένεια το βρίσκω λίγο ανόητο. Το να επιστρέψεις στην ασθένεια ζώντας ξανά κάποια απο τα συμπτώματα είναι απίθανο και παράλογο. Νομίζω πως αν επιστρέψεις, θα τα έχεις όλα και είναι σαν να λέω εγώ, θέλω να επιστρέψω στην κατάθλιψη για να βοηθήσω τους καταθλιπτικούς. Μα πως θα τους βοηθήσω; Το πιθανότερο είναι να τους παροτρύνω ν' αυτοκτονήσουν!!! Άσε που δεν πιστεύω πως είναι εφικτό γιατί τώρα έχεις μεγαλώσει και ωριμάσει και θ' αντιμετωπίσεις αλλιως την ασθένεια.
> 
> Μα γι αυτον τον λογο ισα ισα ειναι περισσοτερο εφικτο!! Τοτε δεν ηξερα κ ημουν αβουλη, τωρα θα ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω κ πως κ θλεω μονη μου να μπω κ να βγω, κ οχι να με βγαλουν αλλοι προτου καν καλα καλα καταλαβω τι επαθα.. 
> 
> Δεν είσαι μεγάλη για να το αντιμετωπίσεις, είσαι μολις 20! Αφού ιαθείς πλήρως, τότε θα μπορείς να βοηθάς και άλλους ανθρώπους όπως εκανε η Ζέτα Δούκα για παράδειγμα. Όσον αφορά την εμπειρία του εγκλεισμού σου, είχα εξοργιστεί και πιστεύω πως θα μπορούσες να προχωρήσεις σε καταγγελία, ακομα και τώρα δεν είναι αργά νομίζω αλλά, δεν ξέρω όμως και τι εναλλακτικές υπήρχαν αφού ειχες φτάσει σε τέτοια κατασταση.
> ...


......................

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Λάκρυ μου θα σου απαντήσω λίγο πιο μετά γιατί τωρα παω και 'γω για σουβλάκι :)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> αυτό κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να το δουλέψεις, γιατί θα σε κάνει να χαλιέσαι πάρα πολύ. στη συναναστροφή με ανθρώπους ακούς ένα σωρό βλακείες (ενδεχομένως κι εσύ να λες για άλλους) είτε από άγνοια, είτε επειδή ο άλλος απλά μιλάει χωρίς να σκέφτεται, είτε από ανασφάλεια, είτε απο ζήλια (δεν έχουν όλοι το ίδιο κίνητρο). δεν γίνεται να απαντάς σε όλους, ή μάλλον δεν γίνεται να χαλιέσαι με ό,τι ακούς. το να μην απαντήσεις σε κάτι δεν σε κάνει μαλάκα, πολλές φορές το να αγνοείς κάποιους ανθρώπους είναι η καλύτερη απάντηση.
> 
> λολ αυτο το ξερω κ πιστεψτε με πραγματικα το δουλευω με τον εαυτο μου, προσπαθω να ελεγχω τα νευρα μου κ τις εκρηξεις θυμου που εχω κ παλιοτερα ημουν πολυ χειροτερη ειδικα στο λυκειο καθε τρεις κ λιγο στο γραφειο για καυγαδες λολ κ φωναζα στη γειτονια τωρα εχω στρωσει αρκετα αλλψστε μπορει να μην μου αρεσει η γνωμη καποιου αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει κ να τον βρισω η να αρχισω τα μπινελικια, στην τελικη μπορει κ αυτον να μην τον αρεσει η δικια μου, απλα προσπαθω γενικα να κραταω αντικειμενικα κριτηρια κ να βγαζω το συναισθημα αν κ γενικα λειτουργω περισσοτερο συναισθηματικα κ οχι ορθολογιστικα...
> 
> τώρα σχετικά με την ανορεξία, δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη η κάθε φοιτήτρια νομικής να γνωρίζει για την ασθένεια. εσύ είσαι πιο ευαίσθητη σε αυτά, επειδή το έχεις περάσει. μην περιμένεις από ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν βιώσει κάτι ανάλογο να ξέρουν.
> 
> μα δεν ειπα να ξερει η καθε φοιτητρια νομικης αλλωστε ουτε εγω ειμαι φοιτητρια νομικης αλλα καλο θα ηταν για κατι που δεν ξερουμε η δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι το ξερουμε καλα να μην βιαζομαστε να εκφερουμε αποψη γιατι συνηθως καταληγουμε να λεμε αρλουμπες.. πχ σαν να αρχισω εγω να μιλαω για το αλτσχαιμερ η για την πηρηνικη φυσικη, αφου δεν το χω, δεν σκαμπαζω, οποτε το βουλωνω!!


..............................

----------


## claire

λακρυμόζα, όντως, η ιδεά να επιστρέψεις εκεί δεν είναι και τόσο καλή.

----------


## claire

καλά, εσύ εννοούσες το αστικό λεωφορείο, εγώ κατάλαβα πως έδινες αστικό δίκαιο, γι' αυτό αναφέρθηκα σε φοιτητές νομικής :P

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Δεν έχει μέσα της ναρκισσισμό η άποψη πως θέλει δύναμη κότσια ξερωγώ τι άλλο η πειθαρχία με στόχο τη διατήρηση στο ιδανικό βάρος? Ή το αλλιώς θα τό΄καναν πολλές?
> Μήπως έχει λιγάκι? Στο λέω γιατί το ξέρω πως έχει, αφού η έντονη ανάγκη για έλεγχο έχει πάντα στοιχεία ναρκισσιστικά, αν και στην περίπτωση της anorexia nervosa είναι displaced control, που ουσιαστικά αποτυπώνει έλλειψη (ή εντύπωση έλλειψης) ελέγχου σε άλλους τομείς της πραγματικότητας, που απλά έρχονται και ακουμπάνε στο φαγητό.
> 
> Μα ο ελεγχος ειναι το βασικο χαρακτηριστικο στις διατροφικες διαταραχες, ειτε προκειται για ανορεξια ειτε προκειται για βουλιμια... κ ο μεγαλυτερος κινδυνος η απωλεια του με επακολουθο διαφορες αντιρροπιστικες συμπεριφορες (αφαγια, εμετοι, καθατρικα, υπερβολικη ασκηση κα..) το φαγητο δεν ειναι η αιτια, ειναι απλα η εκδηλωση κ το ξεσπασμα αλλων αλυτων θεματων... ειναι μεσο γενικοτερου ελεγχου κ οχι μονο προς ενα συγκεκρμενο αντικειμενο.. (αν ονομασουμε ετσι το φαγητο..)
> 
> 
> Η ανορεξία όσο και να αποτελεί μυστική σύνδεση μεταξύ των ανα-προάνα ατόμων, δεν είναι lifestyle choice, είναι ασθένεια και μάλιστα σοβαρότατη και μάλιστα επίμονη. Όσο της αλλάζεις όνομα για να μη σε απειλεί, τόσο τη φοβάσαι άρα και η ανάγκη για έλεγχο όποιας αλήθειας δεν γίνεται παραδεχτή, είναι μεγαλύτερη, όχι μικρότερη.
> 
> Σ αυτο εχεις απολυτο δικιο, ετσι ειναι, αλλα μπορει να εξελιχθει κ σε τροπο ζωης οταν παιζουν πλεον αλλοι παραγοντες κ εχεις αλλαξει επιπεδο..
> ...


........................

----------


## Lacrymosa

> καλά, εσύ εννοούσες το αστικό λεωφορείο, εγώ κατάλαβα πως έδινες αστικό δίκαιο, γι' αυτό αναφέρθηκα σε φοιτητές νομικής :P


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα οχι βρε μοιαζω εγω για φοιτητρια νομικης??????? :)

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχα οχι βρε μοιαζω εγω για φοιτητρια νομικης??????? :)


Όχι με τίποτα! ;)

----------


## claire

γιατί όχι ρε παιδιά? κι εμένα μου λένε ότι δεν μοιάζω με αυτό που είμαι, αλλά όμως είμαι!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Δηλαδη τι εισαι κ σου λενε οτι δεν μοιαζεις??

Τι σχεση εχω εγω με νομικη ρε σεις.. απο που κι ως που να μοιαζω?? αν ειναι δυνατον...μπλιαξ.....

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Για να σου απαντήσω στο θέμα Λάκρυ, πιστεύω πως ο ιδιος σου ο εαυτός, δεν θα σε αφήσει να κατρακυλήσεις ξανά, αφού τώρα έχεις υψηλότερα επίπεδα συνειδητότητας. Ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται με λίγα λόγια. Πιστεύω ότι τέτοιες δηλώσεις τις κάνεις όταν είσαι εν θερμώ και επειδή είσαι παρορμητική γενικά, ξεσπαθώνεις τον θυμό σου έτσι. Καλά κάνεις και ξεθυμαίνεις αλλά σταμάτα να λαμβάνεις υπ' οψιν σου το τι λέει η κάθε κυράτσα γιατί κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου. Και 'γω έτσι είμαι. Μήπως ανήκεις στις δραματικές προσωπικότητες; Έχεις προσπαθήσει να αυτοαναλυθείς και να δεις απο που προκύπτει η τόσο έντονη επιθυμία αποκτησης του ελέγχου; Ίσως να είναι και ασυνείδητο, δεν ξέρω. Για τους γονείς σου θέλω να πω ότι ίσως δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι η κατάσταση είναι σοβαρή όπως και εμένα η μαμά μου μ' έλεγε τεμπέλα όταν μ' έβλεπε να σέρνομαι απο την κατάθλιψη. Ίσως και να φοβούνται να παραδεχτούν ότι έχουν συμβάλλει και αυτοί για να γίνεις έτσι. (η ψυχολόγος μου, μου είπε για την μαμά μου ότι φοβάται να παραδεχτεί και πριν προλάβεις να μου πεις οτι δεν τους ξέρω, σου λέω ότι και η ψυχολόγος μου δεν ξέρει την μαμά μου). Ίσως η όλη συμπεριφορά ν' ανταποκρίνεται στις κλισέ συμπεριφορές που έχουν οι γονείς σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Εκτός κι αν έχεις κι άλλα παραδειγματα να μου αναφέρεις. Το θέμα τώρα είναι να κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία. Έχεις άλλους ανθρώπους γύρω σου που να μπορούν να σε στηρίξουν σε όλο αυτό;

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε συ σοβαρα με χει πιασει κατι κ θελω να βοηθησω κ θελω να ξαναζησω καποια πραγματα απο διαφορετικη σκοπια πλεον μιας κ θα ειμαι περισσοτερο συνειδητοποιημενη κ θα ξερω μεχρι που μπορω να θεσω ενα οριο.. δεν ξερω αν ανηκω στις δραματικες προσωπικοτητες, αλλα οταν ειδα το φακελο μου με ειχαν βγαλει κ μια ακομη διαγνωση (θαρρεις ας πουμε κ δεν μου φταναν οι διαγνωσεις που εχω λαβει για τα τοσα που εχω) οτι εχω "μεταιχμιακη/οριακη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας" (borderline disorder) κ οτι καπως μπορει να συνδεεται με τη διπολικη η την παρορμητικοτητα κ την εντονη προσωπικοτητα κ τις ακραιες αντιδρασεις κ την απροβλεπτη συμπεριφορα αλλα περισσοτερα δεν μου ειπαν αν οντως ειμαι κ απ αυτο κ διαβαζω στο ιντερνετ κ γι αυτο τωρα, αμαν εκανα να μαθω για τις αλλες μου διαταραχες, τωρα θα χω κι αυτο, αλλα παιζει κ να μην ισχυει γιατι δεν μου το διευκρινησαν...

οι γονεις φυσικα κ συμβαλλουν κ εχουν μεγαλο μεριδιο ευθυνης ειλικρινα θελω να μαζεψω λεφτα να νοικιαζω μονη μου να μενω να ησυχασω απο τη μαλακια τους ειλικρινα να φανταστεις εχω βαρεθει πια να τσακωνομαι ενω παλια εψαχνα συνεχως αφορμη! ρε συ ζηλευω αλλες που μενουν μονες τους κ απο τοτε που εγιναν φοιτητριες εχουν αδυνατισει επειδη κανεις δεν τους κανει ελεγχο αλλα αμα μενεις με γονεις τι σκατα φοιτητικη ζωη να ζησεις κ τους λεω οτι παω λεσχη κ το υποτιμανε κ μου φερνουν ΚΑΙ στο σπιτι ενω ξερουν για τη νευρικη βουλιμια ε αυτο αμα δεν ειναι απαραδεκτο για να μην πω τιποτα χειροτερο τοτε τι ειναι??

απο μικρη "φαε" κ "φαε" αλλα οι ιδιοι τους να μην τρωνε ποτε κ να μιλαει η μανα μου συνεχεια για τα 48 κιλα της κ ποσο περηφανη νιωθει αλλα οι ιδιοι τους να μην τρωνε ποτε κ θυμαμαι ακομη τις πιπες τους "μια μπουκια για τη μαμα, μια για τη γιαγια, μια για τον σκυλο τον τολη" κ στην αδερφη μου τα ιδια με αποτελεσμα εμενα να με καταντησουν με διατροφικες διαταραχες, ανορεξικη κ βουλιμικη κ την αδερφη μου να ειναι 65 κιλα κ να κινδυνευει να γινει υπερβαρη κ ολο την μπουκωνουν γαμωτο κ χαλιεμαι ασχημα κ την ξεσηκωσα χτες κ πηγαμε μαζι τους τα χωσαμε κ εγινε της *******ς κ σημερα απ τα νευρα μου εδινα μαθημα, ειχα διαβασμα, ξεχασα να παρω κ τα χαπια, ημουν σε ενταση κ εκανα βουλιμικο για δευτερη συνεχομενη μερα γαμωτο εφαγα 15 κουλουρακια, 2 σταφιδοψωμα κ 1 μπουγατσα...

γι αυτο θελω να εκφρασω με καποιο τροπο τη δυσαρεσκεια μου δεν ανεχομαι να με πατανε κ να μου ασκουν πλυση εγκεφαλου κ απ την κοινωνια γενικοτερα.....

----------


## Gypsy Cello

To borderline έχει σχέση με τους αυτοτραυματισμούς. Ψάξτο βρε κοπελιά μ' έναν καλό ειδικό, ν' απαλλαχθείς κι από βουλιμικά κι από ανορεξίες και τα πάντα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί συμπεριφέρονται έτσι οι γονείς σου εφόσον γνωρίζουν. Ίσως δεν αντιλαμβάνονται την σοβαρότητα του θέματος. Όταν μιλήσεις με ειδικό να μιλήσουν και οι γονείς σου μαζί του, θα είναι καλύτερα έτσι πιστεύω. Όσο για την φοιτητική ζωή, μια χαρά μπορείς να περάσεις κι έτσι. Σκέψου ότι κι έτσι υπάρχουν πολλά πλεονεκτήματα, π.χ έχεις πάντα κάποιον να σου πλένει τα ρούχα! Αν έμενες μόνη σου θα έπρεπε να τα κάνεις όλα εσύ και να δουλεύεις και να σπουδάζεις ταυτόχρονα, ενώ έτσι έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο δικό σου. Εκτός κι αν σου επιβάλλουν περιορισμούς σχετικά με το τι ώρα θα γυρίσεις κ.τ.λ

----------


## *Ghost*

Ποσο μου την σπανε οι γονεις.... Θελουν υποτιθεται παντα να κανουν το καλυτερο, αλλα ποτε δεν ενδιαφερονται αρκετα ωστε να διορθωσουν τις συμπεριφορες τους...

Οσο για την φοιτητικη ζωη θα διαφωνησω... Ολα αυτα τα "καλα" τυπου να σου πλενουν τα ρουχα, να μαγειρευουν, να καθαριζουν κτλ, δεν ειναι ΤΙΠΟΤΑ μπροστα στην ελευθερια και την ανεξαρτησια που σου προσφερει το να μενεις μονος σου...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Ίσως και να έχεις δίκιο αλλά εγώ δεν ένιωσα ποτέ καταπίεση σ' αυτόν τον τομέα (της εξόδου και των διασκεδάσεων τουλάχιστον αλλά και σε άλλα) οπότε δεν ένιωσα και την ανάγκη να φύγω. Τώρα θα ήθελα να το κάνω για να έχω ένα προσωπικό μου χώρο αλλά από οικονομικής άποψης δεν συμφέρει καθόλου.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> To borderline έχει σχέση με τους αυτοτραυματισμούς. Ψάξτο βρε κοπελιά μ' έναν καλό ειδικό, ν' απαλλαχθείς κι από βουλιμικά κι από ανορεξίες και τα πάντα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί συμπεριφέρονται έτσι οι γονείς σου εφόσον γνωρίζουν. Ίσως δεν αντιλαμβάνονται την σοβαρότητα του θέματος. Όταν μιλήσεις με ειδικό να μιλήσουν και οι γονείς σου μαζί του, θα είναι καλύτερα έτσι πιστεύω. Όσο για την φοιτητική ζωή, μια χαρά μπορείς να περάσεις κι έτσι. Σκέψου ότι κι έτσι υπάρχουν πολλά πλεονεκτήματα, π.χ έχεις πάντα κάποιον να σου πλένει τα ρούχα! Αν έμενες μόνη σου θα έπρεπε να τα κάνεις όλα εσύ και να δουλεύεις και να σπουδάζεις ταυτόχρονα, ενώ έτσι έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο δικό σου. Εκτός κι αν σου επιβάλλουν περιορισμούς σχετικά με το τι ώρα θα γυρίσεις κ.τ.λ


Εχω κ με τους αυτοτραυματισμους ενα θεμα, χαρακωνομαι κ γραφω στο χερι μου λεξεις ωστε μετα βλεποντας τες θυμαμαι ακριβως εκεινη τη φαση κ τη στιγμη κ αποτελουν κομματι του εαυτου μου... ειναι ξεσπασμα κ εθισμος απο ενα σημειο κ μετα.. αν κ τωρα με το καλοκαιρι κ τα κοντα το χω σταματησει αλλα ωρες ωρες με πιανει εντονη ταση...

Δλδ λες να ειμαι κ απο αυτο τωρα?? (borderline)?? Γαμωτο ολα τα στραβα σε μενα πια???? Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει, γιατι μονο στο φακελο το ειδα γραμμενο σ ενα σημειο κ απο κει κ περα ποτε κανεις δεν μου το ειπε, οποτε παιζει κ να μην ισχυει κ να ηταν βιαστικη κ λανθασμενη διαγνωση, ποσες φορες αλλωστε οι γιατροι βγαζουν ο,τι να ναι συμπερασματα??

Οσο για τη φοιτητικη ζωη, ειναι ωραια αμα μενεις μονος σου η εστω με συγκατοικο που τον ανεχεσαι (κατα προτιμηση γκομενο γιατι οι κοπελες ειναι παραξενες) αλλα καλυτερα μονος σου εχεις την ΠΛΗΡΗ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΙΑ Κ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Κ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ, το να εξακολουθεις να μενεις με γονεις στην ουσια δεν ειναι φοιτητικη ζωη, ΣΚΑΤΑ ειναι, αφου δεν αλλαζει κ τιποτα... αμα εμενα μονη μου δεν θα ετρωγα καν, τωρα ομως οταν ολη την ωρα φερνουν δεν μπορω να μεινω ανεπηρεαστη.... οσο για το να πλενεις ρουχα πχ βασικα υπαρχουν τα πλυντηρια κ δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να βαλεις αν κ δεν εχω βαλει ποτε!!!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Κοπελιά, πραγματικά το απεύχομαι το borderline γιατί είναι πολύ δύσκολη διαταραχή, αλλά αυτό με τους αυτοτραυματισμούς είναι ενδεικτικό σύμπτωμα γι' αυτό το είπα. Πρέπει να πάρεις την γνώμη ειδικού για να ξέρεις σίγουρα. Δεν ξέρω αν στις διαγνώσεις γράφουν τόσο επιπόλαια αλλά απ' αυτούς όλα να τα περιμένεις. Ψάξτο ρε κοπελιά, κρίμα είναι..

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε συ αυτο ηταν γραμμενο στο φακελο νοσηλειας μου κ σε ενα σημειο μονο επιγραμματικα κ τιποτα περαιτερω!! Κ ηταν πολλοι γιατροι τοτε κ με παρακολουθουσαν ολοι μαζι λολ ασε της *******ς γινοτανε κ οι περισσοτεροι ειδικευομενοι κ ασχετοι κ δεν ξερω καν ποιος το εγραψε!! Απο τους μετεπειτα γιατρους που εχω παει κανεις δεν μου εχει αναφερει κατι τετοιο, οποτε μαλλον παιζει να μην ισχυει !!
Εχω ηδη 3 διαταραχες, ε δεν μπορει να εχω κι αλλη, δεν γινεται απλα!!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Είναι απίστευτο το πόσο ανεύθυνοι είναι, άκου εκεί επιγραμματικά.... Αυτές είναι σοβαρές διαταραχές, δεν αποφασίζουμε έτσι επιπόλαια. Οι γιατροί που σε παρακολούθησαν, σε παρακολούθησαν εντατικά; ή μήπως κι αυτοί... επιγραμματικά;;

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε συ δεν εχεις ακουσει στις κλινικες τι γινεται, της *******ς το καγκελο κυριολεκτικα, κανεις δεν καθεται να σχοληθει μαζι σου, χεστηκανε στην τελικη κ ο καθενας γραφει το κοντο του κ το μακρυ του κ ο,τι του κατεβει κ φαρμακα δινουν ο,τι να ναι με μοναδικο στοχο την καταστολη, ασε ειδικευομενοι ητανε ολοι κ γκομενιζαν τα βραδυα μεταξυ τους στο δωματιο τους με dvd κ μπυρες κ ο επικεφαλης ητανε ενας κωλογερος που ειχε ψυχωση ο,τι να ναι τελειως !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Έχω μια μικρή εμπειρία από κλινικές γιατί μια ξαδέρφη μου είχε νοσηλευτεί με σχιζοφρένεια. Πέραν ορισμένων νοσοκόμων που ήταν πραγματικά αγενέστατοι δεν είδα κάτι άλλο άσχημο. Και η γιατρός που μίλησα, έιχε ψάξει μάλιστα να βρει τον γιατρό που την παρακολουθούσε γιατί είχαμε χάσει τα ίχνη του. Αυτή ήταν πραγματικά ευγενέστατη. Εξαρτάται κι από τον άνθρωπο πολλές φορές. Εγώ τα είδα όλα όταν εσύ περιέγραφες τι σου έκαναν. Ψάξτο βρε κορίτσι όμως, είναι κρίμα. Είναι καλύτερα να γνωρίζουμε την αλήθεια για να μπορούμε να το αντιμετωπίσουμε. Δεν θέλω να σε ανησυχήσω αλλά πρέπει να το ψάξεις.

----------


## dimitra91

Γεια σου λακρυμοσα κι απο μενα!θα ηθελα να σου πω κι εγω τη γνωμη μου.Καταρχας δεν νομιζω οτι οι γονεις σου θελουν να σε παχυνουν.Απλα δεν καταλαβαινουν, νομιζω οτι σ αγαπανε πολυ και φοβουνται να μην παθεις παλι νευρικη ανορεξια.Αν δεν νοιαζοντουσαν δεν θα ασχολοντουσαν!Μερικες φορες η υπερβολικη αγαπη κανει κακο το ξερω καλα.Ελα στη θεση τους,το μικρο κοριτσακι τους ειναι αρρωστο μπαινοβγαινει σε κλινικες και ειναι δυστυχισμενη!Γτ οσο χρονων και να σαι θα παραμενεις παντα μικρη γι αυτους και θα χρειαζεσαι παντα την προστασια τους.Ειναι λογικο να θες την ελευθερια σου και να θες να μεινεις μονη σου.Αλλα σκεψου και το αλλο,εισαι πολυ ευαλωτη τωρα και τους χρειαζεσαι μη μεινεις μονη ,μιλησε τους ,εξηγησε τους ηρεμα και θα καταλαβουν!ειμαι σιγουρη πως σ αγαπανε και θα εχουν τρελαθει απο τον φοβο μην χειροτερεψεις,απλα δεν ξερουν πως να το χειριστουν.Επισης ειναι πολλοι γιατροι που δινουν χαπια χωρις να το ψαξουν και δεν νοιαζονται.Ισως πρεπει να ψαξεις για καλυτερους γιατρουςΑπο τη μια τα χαπια χρειαζονται αλλα απο την αλλη μπορει να σου κανουν κακο!Τελος γτ να ξαναγινεις ανορεξικη?53 κιλα ειναι τελεια, δεν ξερω και ποσο υψος εχεις!δε πιστευω οτι θα βοηθησεις κανεναν ετσι ειναι σα να λες η νευρικη ανορεξια ειναι ευχαριστη! ελατε να παθουμε ολες μαζι!μπορει να εμαθες πολλα απο αυτη τη δυσαρεστη εμπειρια αλλα γτ να το ξαναζησεις?δεν προκειτε να μαθεις κατι καινουριο!νομιζω οτι πρεπει να αποδεχτεις το σωμα σου και να σταματησεις να το πληγωνεις!το μονο που καταφερνεις ειναι να πονας περισσοτερο!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Dimitra σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το ποστ σου κ που απαντησες στο θεμα μου, ειναι πολυ ωραια κ λογικα αυτα που γραφεις.. ισως οι γονεις πολλες φορες πανε να κανουνε κατι "καλο" αλλα το κανουνε με λαθος τροπο ειτε εσκεμμενα ειτε απο αγνοια... αλλα εχω πολλα απωθημενα μαζι τους κ προσπαθω να μην πολυασχολουμαι με το τι μου λενε κ αδιαφορω γενικοτερα κ κοιταζω τη δικη μου δουλεια κ τη δικη μου ζωη.. παλιοτερα συνεχως τσακωνομουν αλλα πλεον ειμαι απαθης, δεν με αγγιζει τιποτα, εχω αναπτυξει ισχυρους μηχανισμους αμυνας.. επισης αμα με αγαπουσαν πραγματικα οταν νοσηλευομουν αμα υπεγραφαν θα εβγαινα επειδη ημουν ανηλικη μη χεσω κ δεν μπορουσα να βγς με δικη μου πρωτοβουλια οπως γινεται στις αλλες περιπτωσεις, αλλα με αφησανε μεσα 2 μηνες που ηταν η πιο εφιαλτικη φαση της ζωης μου σε μια κολαση....

ρε συ θελω να χασω αλλα 3 κιλα σε πρωτη φαση κ μετα βλεπουμε, δεν μου αρεσω οπως ειμαι, εντωμεταξυ 3 μερες τωρα τρωω ελαχιστα οχι εσκεμμενα τοσο αλλα επειδη δεν εχω αναγκη για φαι κ αρα ελπιζω να χασω αλλα φοβαμαι να ζυγιστω!!

----------


## dimitra91

Βρε μπορει να σε αφησανε μεσα στην κλινικη γτ πιστευαν οτι ετσι θα γινεις καλα,θα ειχαν τρομοκρατηθει οι ανθρωποι!Εξαλλου δε νομιζω να σε παρατησαν!Θα ερχοντουσαν να σε δουνε σωστα?Ειναι καλο που δεν ακους οτι σου λενε για να μη πληγωνεσαι αλλα μη τους κοβεις απο τη ζωη σου!Χανεις ενα σημαντικο στηριγμα!Επισης ειναι λογικο να εχεις απωθημενα μαζι τους(κι εγω εχω)αλλα δε σε βπηθαει αυτο!Συγχωρεσε τους μιλησε τους ισως εκπλαγεις ευχαριστα μ αυτα που θα ακουσεις!Αμα τα βρεις μαζι τους θα αρχισεις να τα βρισκεις και με τον εαυτο σου!Ακομη 3 κιλα ειναι λογικο αλλα μη χασεις κι αλλα μετα ειδικα αν εισαι πανω απο 1.60!μπορει να κατρακυλησεις παλι!αμα θες να τρως λιγο ,φροντησε να παιρνεις τα απαραιτητα θρεπτικα συστατικα!ζητησε τη βοηθεια της μαμας σου!μην τα χασεις γρηγορα ομως!και μη βγαζεις το φαγητο που τρως καλυτερα να τρως λιγοτερο παρα να το βγαζεις!και μη ζυγιστεις ακομα!μετα απο μια βδομαδα!αλλα μη χασεις αλλα!μπορεις να γυμναζεσαι αλλα μη χασεις αλλα κιλα!πρεπει να αγαπησεις τον εαυτο σου!ειναι κλισε αυτο αλλα ειναι η αληθεια!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

πισυευω πως ολες οσες το χουνε [περασει σκεφτονται τα ιδια και τοτε και τωρα. επειδη το περασα κ εγω θα σ πω κ την δικια μου γνωμη πιστευω μετραει

1ον ναι ειμαστε λιγο ψωνια. οπως ειπε καποιος λογω της εμμονης με τον ελεγχο των παντων. δεν το καταλαβαινουμε αλλα θελουμε ασυνειδητα να αρεσουμε επειδη αν δεν τα καταφερνουμε αλλου, θελουμε να επιβληθουμε στο σωμα μας επειδη θεωρειται πιο ευκολο να το κανουμε και αμα αποτυγχανουμε κ εκει ειμαστε αχρηστες γιατι λεμε ''ε αμα δεν μπορω να χασω μερικα κιλα τοτε πως θα ανταπεξελθω σε δυσκολοτερα

2ον νομιζουμε πως ολα γυρνανε γυρω απο αυτο και θελουμε την προσοχη και μας αρεσει να ακουμε ''φαε'' και ''φαε'' γιατι ετσι ειβεβαιωνουμε το οτι ειμαστε τοσο αδυνατες που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να φαμε!

3ον μας αρεσει ακομα κ αν μας λενε πως ειμαστε χαλια

και 4ον οταν και αν ξεφυγεις βλεπεις πως σκεφτοσουνα καπως κουλα, παρ ολα αυτα παντα σου μενει η αμφιβολια και η ανασφαλεια

για μενα ειναι χειροτερο να σαι σε ανορεξια επειδη εχεις 2 δρομους, ο 1ος ειναι να πεθανεις και ο 2ος αμεσως να παρεις ΟΛΑ τα κιλα.....και στανταρ τα παιρνεις γρηγοροτερα απ οσο συντηρεις το φυσιολογικο σου βαρος

----------


## Remedy

σωστα βρε μπροκεν.
πολυ καλα τα λες...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> πισυευω πως ολες οσες το χουνε [περασει σκεφτονται τα ιδια και τοτε και τωρα. επειδη το περασα κ εγω θα σ πω κ την δικια μου γνωμη πιστευω μετραει
> 
> 1ον ναι ειμαστε λιγο ψωνια. οπως ειπε καποιος λογω της εμμονης με τον ελεγχο των παντων. δεν το καταλαβαινουμε αλλα θελουμε ασυνειδητα να αρεσουμε επειδη αν δεν τα καταφερνουμε αλλου, θελουμε να επιβληθουμε στο σωμα μας επειδη θεωρειται πιο ευκολο να το κανουμε και αμα αποτυγχανουμε κ εκει ειμαστε αχρηστες γιατι λεμε ''ε αμα δεν μπορω να χασω μερικα κιλα τοτε πως θα ανταπεξελθω σε δυσκολοτερα
> 
> 2ον νομιζουμε πως ολα γυρνανε γυρω απο αυτο και θελουμε την προσοχη και μας αρεσει να ακουμε ''φαε'' και ''φαε'' γιατι ετσι ειβεβαιωνουμε το οτι ειμαστε τοσο αδυνατες που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να φαμε!
> 
> 3ον μας αρεσει ακομα κ αν μας λενε πως ειμαστε χαλια
> 
> και 4ον οταν και αν ξεφυγεις βλεπεις πως σκεφτοσουνα καπως κουλα, παρ ολα αυτα παντα σου μενει η αμφιβολια και η ανασφαλεια
> ...


...έγραψες μπέιμπι....:)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Βρε μπορει να σε αφησανε μεσα στην κλινικη γτ πιστευαν οτι ετσι θα γινεις καλα,θα ειχαν τρομοκρατηθει οι ανθρωποι!Εξαλλου δε νομιζω να σε παρατησαν!Θα ερχοντουσαν να σε δουνε σωστα?Ειναι καλο που δεν ακους οτι σου λενε για να μη πληγωνεσαι αλλα μη τους κοβεις απο τη ζωη σου!Χανεις ενα σημαντικο στηριγμα!Επισης ειναι λογικο να εχεις απωθημενα μαζι τους(κι εγω εχω)αλλα δε σε βπηθαει αυτο!Συγχωρεσε τους μιλησε τους ισως εκπλαγεις ευχαριστα μ αυτα που θα ακουσεις!Αμα τα βρεις μαζι τους θα αρχισεις να τα βρισκεις και με τον εαυτο σου!Ακομη 3 κιλα ειναι λογικο αλλα μη χασεις κι αλλα μετα ειδικα αν εισαι πανω απο 1.60!μπορει να κατρακυλησεις παλι!αμα θες να τρως λιγο ,φροντησε να παιρνεις τα απαραιτητα θρεπτικα συστατικα!ζητησε τη βοηθεια της μαμας σου!μην τα χασεις γρηγορα ομως!και μη βγαζεις το φαγητο που τρως καλυτερα να τρως λιγοτερο παρα να το βγαζεις!και μη ζυγιστεις ακομα!μετα απο μια βδομαδα!αλλα μη χασεις αλλα!μπορεις να γυμναζεσαι αλλα μη χασεις αλλα κιλα!πρεπει να αγαπησεις τον εαυτο σου!ειναι κλισε αυτο αλλα ειναι η αληθεια!


Δημητρα σ ευχαριστω κ παλι για την απαντηση !! Νταξει, ερχοντουσαν να με δουνε κ ειχα καθε μερα 3 ωρες το απογευμα εξοδο, υπο την συνοδεια φυσικα, αλλα το γενικοτερο κλιμα κ η συμπεριφορα τους εκει μεσα ηταν αστα να πανε, μεχρι κ ξυλο εφαγα απο αλλη κοπελα που ειχε ψυχωση επειδη νομιζε της πηρα τον γκομενο κ απο εναν αλλον νοσοκομο που με τραβηξε δια της βιας στο απομονοτηριο... αυτο που με στενοχωρει κ με πληγωνει δεν ειναι το οτι νοσηλευτηκα καπου, αλλωστε μια κλινικη ειναι οπως οι υπολοιπες αλλα αυτα που υπεστησα αδικα εκει μεσα κ δεν τα αξιζα καν... 

Εντωμεταξυ λογω κ ενος αλλου θεματος τα χω χασει σχεδον τα 3 κιλα κ ειμαι κ πανω απο 1.60 κ νιωθω τελεια , κ πολλοι μπορει να ζηλευουν but i don 't give a shit !!!! :)

Καλα αυτο με το να αγαπησω τον εαυτο μου ειναι το βασικοτερο θεμα μου πιστευω, γιατι απο εκει ξεκινανε ολα πιστευω... εχω βασικα με τον εαυτο μου σχεση αγαπης κ μισους ταυτοχρονα κ αναλογα με τη διαθεση τι θα μου βγει.. απλα ξεσπαω στο σωμα μου γιατι μπορω...

Κ συμφωνω μ αυτο που γραφεις "καλυτερα να τρως λιγοτερο, παρα να τρως κ να τα βγαζεις"..

Thankies Dimitra καλη συνεχεια girl !!!!! :)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

το χειροτερο που εχω διαβασει στο αλλο φορουμ που ημουνα ηταν απο μια κοπελα που ελεγε πως θελει να γινει ανορεξικη γιατι δεν αντεχει να βλεπει μονιμως τον εαυτο της 80 κιλα. ελεγε πως οσες εχουν ανορεξια πρεπει να ναι πιο χαρουμενες και οτι αν το ειχε κ εκεινη, θα μπορουσε πιστευει, λεει, να το ελεγχει ωστε να μην πεθανει! μα ναι κ εγω ετσι σκεφτομουνα αλλα δεν ελεγχεται επειδη μετα φοβασαι να φας οσο χανεις βαρος και αυτος ο ''ελεγχος'' δεν οδηγει σε συντηρηση αλλα σε αποτομη αυξηση βαρους. κακα τα ψεματα ο οργανισμος φωναζει ...... και εμας δεν μας ακουει

οχι να αγαπησεις τον εαυτο σου γιατι κανεις δεν τον αγαπαει πληρως, απλα να τον αποδεχτεις. σκατουλες δλδ πρεπει να αποδεχτεις αυτο που μπορεις να φτασεις γιατι τελικα ο ανθρωπος δεν καταφερνει παντα ο,τι θελει. ειναι εκει που μπορει. 

οσες το τραβιξαν μεχρι τερμα πεθανανε

η κοπελα αυτη λοιπον μετα απο μηνες ενω εγινε αυτο που ευχηθηκε - επαθε αρχη ανορεξιας - δεν αντεξε ουτε ενα μηνα χωρις να εχει ορεξη και αντοχη να βγαινει - και χωρις να χαμογελαει - (ολες δεν μπορουν να γελασουν) και αποφασισε να αλλαξει την εντικετα της κατω στην υπογραφη της ωστε να πηγαινει προς τα πανω. ολες ειχαν την εντικετα τους να δειχνει στοχο και κιλα προς τα κατω, εκεινη ηταν η μονη που το κανε προς τα πανω! ''αποφασισα να γινω χοντρη!!'' ειπε

τελικα δεν ξερεις πως θα σου βγει, απο αυτην εγω αυτο καταλαβα. αμα μπλεξεις ειτε θα πεσεις στα σκατα ειτε θα σου στριψει τελειως και θα φτασεις στο αλλο ακρο! και τοτε χανεις και το μετρο, κ ενω πασχιζες για την τελειοτητα καταντας να πασχιζεις για το μετρο! ειρωνια!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

ασε αυτο με τον ελεγχο ειναι το μεγαλυτερο μου θεμα κ ολων οσων πασχουν απο καποια διατροφικη διαταραχη αλλα δεν ξες πως θα βγει ο ελεγχος κ με ποια μορφη κ υπο ποιες συνθηκες κ ουτε παντα δυστυχως μπορεις να εξασφαλισεις το τελειο κ το ιδανικο ακομη κ για τα προσωπικα στανταρντς κ δεδομενα του καθενος ισως υπαρχει αλλα δεν το βλεπουμε ισως ειναι ονειρο θερινης νυκτος κ εμεις θεατες σ ενα θεατρο του παραλογου κ προσπαθουμε για κατι απιαστο αλλα μενουμε με το ανικανοποιητο κ την εμμονη γιατι παντα θα υπαρχει κατι που θα ναι πιο καλυτερο κ εκει ρχιζουν παλι τα εσωτερικα θεματα κ ο φαυλος κυκλος...

ο μεγαλυτερος μου φοβος ειναι η απωλεια του ελεγχου κ ειμαι πολυ αυστηρη με τον εαυτο μου κ ισχυρογνωμων κ ο,τι βαζω στοχο θελω να το πετυχαινω αλλιως τσαντιζομαι με το γεγονος κ μονο οτι δεν πετυχα κατι το οποιο μπορουσα κ ισως δεν προσπαθησα αρκετα η κατι αλλο..

σ αυτο το φορουμ το eating disorders μπαινω καμια φορα κ παρακολουθω θεματα που γραφονται αλλα δεν εχω κανει register να γραψω κι εγω δεν μ αρεσει λιγακι το κλιμα εκει αλλα ισως καποια στιγμη κανω ποιος ξερει..

εγω θυμαμαι μια κοπελα ανορεξικη (την "natalia") αμα τη θυμασαι που ειχε ανοιξει ενα θρεντ παρομοιο με το δικο μου κ ηταν 35-38 κιλα κ εγραφε πανω κατω οτι αν κ ποναει επελεξε ετσι κ της ηταν δυσκολο αρχικα να το αποδεχτει αλλα μετα εγινε συνηθειο κ επελεξε να ζει ετσι κατι τετοιο...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ειχα τσακωθει με τα κεφαλια εκει μεσα επειδη μου λεγανε οτι δεν ειμαι αξια να κρινω επειδη πασχω απο ασθενειες! ελεος δλδ! αμα δεν κρινω εγω που χω την διατροφικη ποια θα κρινει αυτες που απλα πασχουν απο παχυσαρκια ? την ανορεξικη και την βουλιμικη εγω θα την κρινω φυσικα και θα της συμπαρασταθω

θυμαμαι μια αλλη που ελεγε πως ειναι βουλιμικη και πιο ευτυχισμενη απο ποτε, και της κλειδωσανε το θεμα

----------


## Lacrymosa

μηπως αυτην σου λεω κι εγω δεν θυμαμαι αν ηταν βουλιμικη η ανορεξικη αν κ νομιζω ανορεξικη ητανε που ελεγε οτι ειναι πιο ευτυχισμενη απο ποτε κ θελει να μεινει ετσι για παντα αν κ ποναει κτλ αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αμα της το καλειδωσανε το θεμα..

εντωμεταξυ εχω χασει μαλλον αλλα παιζει κ να μην εχω χασει δεν ξερω ακριβως πως ειμαι κ αν αυτο που με βλεπω ειναι το αληθινο κ ειλικρινα θελω να παρω τη ζυγαρια κ να τη σπασω να την κανω κομματια κ να παει στα τσακιδια δεν υπαρχει πιο εξοντωτικο πραγμα ο αριθμος που θα δειξει θαρρεις κ ειναι πχ ο βαθμος στις πανελληνιες ελεος πια αλλα απ την αλλη μου χει γινει εμμονη κ αρχισα κ το αλλο με το τζιν τωρα κ εχω φλιπαρει γιατι δεν ξερω τι σκατα μου γινεται κ πως ειμαι

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ακριβως τα ιδια κ εγω δν ξερω πως ειμαι και τσαντιζομαι επειδη φοβαμαι να φορεσω ρουχα και προσπαθω να φανταστω τον εαυτο μ σαν παρατηρητης και μ την δινει επειδη δεν ξερω πως ειμαι. σαν να μην υπαρχω σαν να μαι ουδετερη και αχρωμη. αμα ειχα χρωμα θα λεγα ''μπλε'' και θα λυνοτανε το θεμα

ζυγαρια ξεχασε το δεν ξαναζυγιζομαι ΠΟΤΕ στην ζωη μου.ας με ζυγισουν πριν με θαψουν 

μετα λεω ''οκ βλεπω αυτο που βλεπω στον καθρευτη, αλλα ειναι αυτο που βλεπω? λενε οχι. αλλα αμα οντως ειναι αυτο που βλεπω?'' παρηγορει να σκεφτεσαι πως ισως βλεπεις αλλιως, αλλα αμα δεν βλεπεις αλλιως τελικα και ισχυει αυτο που βλεπεις και δεν σαρεσει?τι κανεις?

----------


## Lacrymosa

αυτο ακριβως μακαρι να μπορουσα να ξερω πως πραγματικα ειμαι αν κ παλι δεν ξερω κατα ποσο δεν θα αμφεβαλλα γιατι ουτε τον εαυτο μου εμπιστευομαι επειδη αυτο που βλεπω μπορει να ειναι κατι τελειως ασχετο με την πραγματικοτητα αλλα ουτε κ τους αλλους γιατι παντα οταν τους ρωταω αμα παχυνα μου λενε οχι πως γινεται αυτο ρε πουστη μου ποτε δεν το χω καταλαβει ειτε το λενε επειδη τους τα πρηζω ωρες ωρες ειτε επειδη οντως παχυνα αλλα δεν το λενε για να μην στενοχωρηθω κ τσαντιστω... αλλα εγω δεν θελω αυτο, δεν θελω κατι ψευτικο που δεν ξες πως ειναι διαμορφωμενο, θελω την αληθεια να δω, την πραγματικη εικονα μου κ μακαρι να υπηρχε τροπος να το κανω

ζυγαρια πλεον μια φορα στους 2 μηνες κ αμα την εχω σιχαθει αυτη τη μαλακια να σε εξοντωνει ψυχολογικα καθε φορα που ανεβαινεις

----------


## change

δεν ειδα μεχρι που προχωρησε η κουβεντα αλλα απαντω στο αρχικο κομματι.οι γονεις μ και εμενα οταν τους ειπα οτι εχω υπερφαγια μ εφερναν σοολατες και μαλακιες σπιτι για να φαω με ακριβως το ιδιο αποτελεσμα.το να γινεις ανορεξικη πραγματικα ειναι ασχημο, περα απο τον τροπο ζωης που το καταλαβαινω λογω υπερφαγιας εμφανισιακα η kate moss και ειδικα h twiggy στον εξω κοσμο ειναι αρρωστες εμφανισιακα που οδηγει στο να μην ειναι ομορφες.ΦΥΣΙΚΑ αυτο σε καμμοια μα καμμοια περιπτωση δεν δικαιολογει τις κολογριες π κρινουν ατομα χωρις να ξερουν.εχω βρε8ει στην 8εση σου μια φορα που μιλουσαν για μια ανορεξικη κοπελα και τα πηρα(οχι γριες). 
αμα εισαι ανω τν 18 προσπα8ησε να απομακρυν8εις απο το σπιτι σου, αυτο προκειται να κανω και εγω ως φοιτητρια μηπως και γινω καλα.αφου δεν αντιμετωπιστηκε σωστα παρτο απο την αρχη (αν μπορεις εξηγησε μ τι ενοεις με το σωστα) και προσπα8ησε ν βρεις την πηγη ολων αυτων.αφου ειμαστε δουλοι των συνη8ειων μας ας γινουμε δουλοι καλων συνη8ειων και αλλωστε μονο μια συνη8εια μπορει να σκοτωσει μια αλλη(πολυ 8εωρητικο αλλα και πλ σωστο) φιλακια γλυκια μου <3

----------


## Lacrymosa

Change hey girl κ thankies που μου απαντας κ με κατανοεις απολυτα!!! :)
Αυτο με τους γονεις ρε συ ειναι μεγαλη μπινια που κανουν κ μου τη σπαει αφανταστα ενω ξερουν οτι εχεις ηδη ενα προβλημα θαρρεις κ το κανουν επιτηδες να σε παχυνουν κ μαλιστα οταν τους λεω οτι παω να φαω λεσχη την οποια προτιμω χιλιες φορες απο το φαγητο στο σπιτι γιατι εκει τουλαχιστον κανουν υγιενα φαγητα κ βαζουν μικρη ποσοτητα στο δισκο κ δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος να παρεκτραπεις (αν κ εχει τυχει να δω κοπελα να ζητησει κ δευτερο δισκο λολ) αμφισβητουν οτι οντως παω κ φερνουν κ στο σπιτι επιτηδες κ λεω την μανα μου αμα δεν πιστευει να ρθει να με δει αι σιχτιρ πια με του καθενος την μαλακια κ την καχυποψια πλεον εχω ενα χαρτακι με 3-4 anorexia quotes μονιμως στο χερι μου κατω απο το βραχιολι κ οποτε βλπεπω φαγητο σφιγγω τα δοντια κ βγαζω το χαρτακι κ το κοιταω..

Κ εμενα με εκνευριζει αυτη η κριτικη κ ο ρατσισμος στις κοπελες με ανορεξια κ κυριως απο ατομα που δεν ξερουν ΚΑΝ τι ειναι η ανορεξια κ μονο να κρινουν ξερουν θαρρεις κ ειναι καποιοι γνωστες των παντων μη χεσω ισως κ να ζηλευουν τις αδυνατες ποιος ξερει κ με αφορμη ενα τετοιο περιστατικο ανοιξα αυτο το θρεντ γιατι οι περισσοτεροι νομιζουν οτι η ανορεξια ειναι επιλογη, τροπος ψωνισματος, ωραιοπαθεια, κομπλεξ κ χιλια δυο που το βγαζουν απο το κουρκουτιασμενο μυαλο τους, ενω ειναι ασθενεια κ δη σοβαρη.. εχω δεχτει κ εγω ρατσισμο αλλα οχι απο ξενους...

ειμαι πανω απο 18 αλλα δεν ζω καν φοιτητικη ζωη γιατι ανηκω στην κατηγορια των ατομων που εχουν την τυχη-ατυχια να παραμεινουν στην πολη τους κ μετα τις σπουδες αλλα προσπαθησε οσο γινεται να αποδεσμευτεις απο τους γονεις σου κ να ζησεις μια ανεξαρτητη κ ελευθερη ζωη ως φοιτητρια χωρις να εχεις τον καθενα απνω απ το κεφαλι σου να σου λεει τι να κανεις κ τι να μην κανεις, πραγματικα ωρες ωρες ζηλευω συμφοιτητριες μου που μενουν μονες τους κ απο κει που ηταν πιο γεματες να εχουν αδυνατισει κ να εχουν γινει γκομεναρες αφου δεν εχουν κανεναν πανω απ το κεφαλι τους να τους λεει για φαγητο η ακομα χειροτερα να το φερνει κ στο σπιτι...

οταν λεω δεν αντιμετωπιστηε σωστα, εννοω οτι με βαλαν με το ζορι σχεδον σε κλινικη που εμεινα 2 μηνες κ ηταν οι πιο εφιαλτικοι της ζωης μου κ εισεπραξα απαραδεκτη συμπεριφορα απο ατομα που βγαζαν τα απωθημενα τους πανω μου, κ ο τροπος δεν ηταν σωστος, δεν εκανα καν ψυχοθεραπεια ωστε να καταλαβω το γιατι πρεπει να βαλω καποια κιλα, αντιθετως το μονο που τους ενοιαζε ηταν να βαλεις τα κιλα κ τερμα αυτο δεν το βρισκω εγω σωστο τροπο αντιμετωπισης κ δεν ειναι !

"μονο μια συνηθεια μπορει να σκοτωσει μια αλλη" αχ μ αρεσε πολυ ρε συ αυτο το γραφω σ ενα post-it τωρα !!!!

KissezZzZ girl !!!! :)

----------


## change

χεχε χαιρομαι.εχω ενα βιβλιο που λεει κατι πολυ ωραιες ατακες που ειναι βασικα για ακυρο 8εμα αλλα κολανε μια χαρα.εμενα μ κραταγε μια αλλη.δεν γενη8ηκα για να δυστυχησω & η 8λιψη κραταει μια στιγμη, η ευχαριστηση χιλιες (με την εννοια του κοπου για να το καταφερεις και το αποτελεσμα)
& εγω το εκανα αυτο με το χαρτι και μαλιστα ακομα φωτογραφιζω quotes με τετοια λογακια η φωτο απο πλ αδυνατες κοπελες και της βαζω φοντο στο κινητο μου.χα!ουτε εμενα μ πιστευε μεχρι που εγινα ζωο απο το φαγητο και το πηρε χαμπαρι.σε καποια φαση η δικια μ με το που εβαλα τα κιλα μ ελεγε χοντρη απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ και να χασω κιλα και μην τρως και το ενα και το αλλο και μια μερα δεν αντεξα και πατησα τ κλαματα.
σε καποια φαση ειχα φυγει και απο το σπιτι και πηγα στης γιαγιας μ αν σ βοη8αει κα8ολου με την εννοια να πας και εσυ σε καποιο αλλο και να τους εξηγησεις τους λογους οτι δεν αντεχεις αλλο πια εκει μεσα.το ιδιο σκεφτομουν κ εγω, να παω φοιτητρια και να μην τρωω.να αδυνατησω να παρω το κουκλι το σκυλακι μ και ολα να πανε επιτελους καλα(πιστευω οτι μονο αυτο 8α με σωσει) οοοομως νομιζω οτι ετσι 8α ειναι πλ χειροτερα.γτ σκεφτομαι οτι με το να μην τρωω τιποτα το δερμα μ 8α γινει σαν πατσαβουρα πριν τ 30 αφου βιταμινες γιοκ.βασικα εγω το σκεφτομαι να τρωω υγιεινα κ λιγο μ συχνα γευματα, ανεξαρτητη και ετσι αλλα σκατα 8α γινει.παλια μ ειχε τυχει μια κοπελα να με λεει συνεχεια οτι εχω πλ ωραιο σωμα(πλ παλια) και της λεω να σταματησει να μ λεει οτι ειμ αδυνατη γτ με κανει ν νιω8ω ασχημα κα8ως δεν ξερει πως απεκτησα αυτο το σωμα και μια φορα στην παρεα μ π λεγανε για μια τα πηρα και τους λεω δεν ξερετε τι εχει τραβηξει.εμενα μ την δινουν οι χοντρες π κρινουν υποτιμιτηκα τις αδυνατες.Εμ φυσικα αφου δεν μπορεις να την φτασεις-.-'' κ εμενα μ εχει τυχει να λεω ασχημα πραγματα για καποια αλλα αυτη ειναι τσουλαρα & αλλα διαφορα κοσμητικα επι8ετα@@@@@εσυ ειχες ποτε καμμοια αλλη εμμονη με το σωμα σου?

----------


## Lacrymosa

χεχεχε χαιρομαι που μιλαμε κ εχουμε πολλα κοινα κ κοινο τροπο σκεψης σε αυτα τα θεματα!! :)

αυτο με τα anorexia quotes το χω κι εγω απο τα 17 κ συνεχως το εμπλουτιζω, εχω ξεχωριστη θεση στο ημερολογιο μου για αυτα κ συνεχως τα βλεπω καθημερινα οπως κ φωτο της κειτ μος κ της τουιγκι της εχω κρεμασμενες πανω απο το κρεβατι μου, ειδικα την κειτ μος ειναι το ειδωλο μου, το δε χαρτακι βρισκεται μονιμως κατω απο το βραχιολι στο χερι μου, κι αυτη τη στιγμη εδω ειναι!

εμμονη με το σωμα μου ειχα ανεκαθεν απο τα 17 μεχρι τωρα, δεν ξερω ωρες ωρες πως πραγματικα φαινομαι κ αν ειμαι χοντρη η αδυνατη, κ με πιανουν οι αναποδες μου κ τα νευρα μου επειδη δεν ξερω αμα αδυνατισα η παχυνα κ οι αλλοι δεν λενε την αληθεια, δεν πειθομαι ουτε απ τους αλλους ουτε εμπιστευομαι τον εαυτο μου...

εχω σκεφτει πολλες φορες να φυγω κ θα το κανω πιστευω συντομα, προς το παρον απλα κλεινω τα αυτια μου στις οποιες μαλακιες θα ακουσω αλλα πραγματικα δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο πραγμα απο το να ζεις μονη σου μια ελευθερη κ ανεξαρτητη ζωη ειτε εισαι φοιτητρια ειτε οχι, χωρις να εχεις τον καθε ενα πανω απ το κεφαλι σου να προσπαθει αμεσα κ εμμεσα να σου κανει πλυση εγκεφαλου..

στο ευχομαι ειλικρινα να αποδεσμευτεις πο τους γονεις σου κ να ζησεις μια ανεξαρτητη κ ελευθερη φοιτητικη ζωη!!

φυσικα δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα τρως καθολου, αλλα εφοσον εισαι μονη σου κ δεν θα χεις γονεις πανω απ το κεφαλι σου να φερνουν πχ στα σπιτι πιτογυρα κ μπουγατσες οποως κανουν κ σε μενα, θα εχεις την πληρη ελευθερια να τρως ο,τι θες κ οταν θες κ οσο θες!!

αυτο το να σε λενε "εισαι πολυ αδυνατη", "πως αδυνατισες ετσι" κτλ κ εμενα μου τη σπαει πολυ, νιωθω σαν να με ειρωνευονται κ να με ζηλευουν εγω σε οσους μου το κανανε το ξελαθαρισα οτι δεν γουσταρω τετοια κ το τι ειμαι κ τι δεν ειμαι αφορα εμενα κ μονο κ ο καθενας να κοιταει τον εαυτο του κ το βουλωσαν οι κλωσσες.. πιστευω πρεπει να το ξεκαθαρισεις κι εσυ αν σου τη σπαει...

κι εμενα μου τη δινουν οι χοντρες που κρινουν υποτιμητικα τις αδυνατες αλλα ξες τι "οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια" κ τα παιρνω αγρια οταν βλεπω κατι τετοιο να γινεται, αμα ζηλευουν στην τελικη τις αδυνατες δεν φταινε αυτες που ειναι αδυνατες, ας κανουν οι αλλες διαιτα να τις φτασουν παρα μονο να κριτικαρουν κ να σχολιαζουν σαν κατινες!! ασε μια συμφοιτητρια μου φετος μπαζο κοντη 1.40 με τα χερια στην αναταση κ χοντρη αρκετα η οποια με ζηλευει κ για λογους εξωτερικης εμαφνισης κ για λογους μαθηματων κ με εχει αντιγραψει πολλες φορες το στυλ μου μου λεει οτι κ καλα "εισαι πολυ αδυνατη, να τρως, δε σου παει καθολου" κ φυσικα την ξεχεσα αγρια κ την σκυλοβρισα τι μας λες μωρε που δεν μπο παει αντε κοιτα τα χαλια σου ΖΗΛΙΑΡΑ ατομακι !!!!!

εγω το χω ζησει κ απ την αλλη πλευρα, οταν εδινα πανελληνιες ειχα βαλει καποια κιλα λογω αγχους κ ορισμενοι μου λεγανε "εβαλες κιλα??" κ μου την εσπαγε αυτο κ μαλιστα μου το λεγανε ο,τι να ναι ατομα, ειχα εγω το ζορι μου με τις πανελληνιες κ ολα οσα τραβηξα, ειχα να ακουω κ τις μαλακιες τους, αλλα απαντουσα, δεν μπορω να ακουω μαλακιες κ να μην απανταω...

γι αυτο δεν μ αρεσει να μου λενε ουτε "εισαι χοντρη" ουτε "εισαι αδυνατη" κ τους το ξεκοψα σε πολλους, δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο για ατομα με διατροφικες διαταραχες που παλευουν καθημερινα τον εαυτο τους τον ιδιο...

α, πως λεγεται το βιβλιο αυτο?? θελω να το παρω !!!!! :)

----------


## aleksia

Αγαπητή μου...
Στα 17 μου αποφάσισα και εγώ πως δεν μου άρεσε το είδωλό μου στον καθρέφτη και αποφάσισα να ξεκινήσω μόνη μου μια δίαιτα, όπως την αποκαλούσα, κατά την οποία είχα θέση στον εαυτό μου την ημερήσια πρόσληψη των 200 μόνο θερμίδων. Έφτασα ένα στάδιο πριν την νευρική ανορεξία, αλλά αφού το έχεις ζήσει αυτό και πλέον το έχεις ξεπεράσει δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σκέφτεσαι να το ξανά ζήσεις...εγώ ακόμα ταλαιπωρούμαι από τις παρενέργειες και ας έχουν περάσει χρόνια!!
Σου άρεσε που σηκωνόσουν από το κρεβάτι και έψαχνες οτιδήποτε υπήρχε κοντά σου για να πιαστείς επειδή ζαλιζόσουν; Σου άρεσε το αίσθημα μόνιμης κούρασης και αδυναμίας; Η ψυχολογική φθορά του πρωινού ζυγίσματος για να δεις εάν έχασες κιλά; Την αίσθηση ότι τα κόκκαλά σου σε εμποδίζουν να ξαπλώσεις στο κρεβάτι γιατί σε ενοχλούν; Ή ότι από ένα σημείο και μετά είχε εξασθενήσει τόσο ο οργανισμός σου που δεν είχες έμμηνο ρύση; Γιατί δεν αναφέρεις τα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπισες;
Γιατί δεν παραδέχεσαι τα αρνητικά αυτά βιώματα της περιόδου εκείνης;
Κι εγώ που το ξεπέρασα μόνη μου με αρκετή προσπάθεια μην νομίζεις ότι το έχω ξεπεράσει...Μόλις επανήλθα στα κανονικά μου κιλά, είχα για καιρό κατάθλιψη! Έβλεπα τα ρούχα που φορούσα και δεν μου έκαναν πια και έλεγα στον εαυτό μου κάποτε θα τα ξανά φορέσω!!Δεν ήθελα να βγω από το σπίτι επειδή αισθανόμουν χοντρή, ούτε σχολείο ήθελα να πάω τότε, μόνο κλεινόμουν στο δωμάτιο μου και έκλαιγα...
Τα ρούχα μου από τότε πέρυσι τα αποχωρίστηκα να φανταστείς και φυσικά έχω καταστρέψει το στομάχι μου...'Οταν τρώω κάτι παραπάνω από το συνηθισμένο με πονάει φρικτά και νοιώθω σχεδόν μόνιμα φουσκωμένη!!Ποτέ δεν ήμουν παχιά, απλώς λόγω σωματότυπου δεν έχω μέση μοντέλου...τι να κάνουμε; Από τότε απαγόρευσα σε όλους τους γνωστούς μου να μου λένε οτιδήποτε για τα κιλά μου...ούτε πάχυνες, ούτε αδυνάτισες! Ξέρω μόνη μου τι μου συμβαίνει... Εκείνη την περίοδο επίσης άρχισα το κάπνισμα γιατί είχα ακούσει ότι σου κόβει την όρεξη, συνήθεια που δεν μπορώ να αποχωριστώ εως σήμερα...
Κι εννοείται πως οι γονείς με κυνηγάνε ακόμα για να φάω όλη την ώρα...Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει επειδή σε μισούν και θέλουν να σε παχύνουν, αλλά επειδή φοβούνται μην ξανά επιστρέψεις στη νόσο αυτή!! Κι εμένα μου φέρνουν μόνιμα γλυκά στο σπίτι, επειδή ξέρουν ότι με αυτά τρέφομαι κατά κύριο λόγο, όταν δεν μου αρέσει το φαγητό μου φτιάχνουν άλλο για να μην μείνω νηστική και δεν κατανοούν ότι ένα γεύμα την ημέρα μπορεί να με χορτάσει!! Αλλά δεν τους κατακρίνω και προσπαθώ να μπω στην θέση τους...κι εγώ αν είχα παιδιά με τέτοιο πρόβλημα το ίδιο πιστεύω πως θα έκανα όσο εκνευριστικό κι αν είναι!!

----------


## change

Ο μεγαλυτερος πωλητης στον κοσμο.ειναι πολυ ακυρο και δεν ξερω αν ακολου8ει ετσι.σε ενα chapter παντως που εχει σου λεει να κανεις καποια πραγματα και σε εκεινη την περιοδο μ ειχαν κανει πλ καλο..
εμενα παλια μ ελεγαν οτι 8α πε8ανω απο αφαγια και τωρα οτι ειμαι χοντρη, χασε κανα κιλο-.-
μονο ο μπαμπας μ ειναι φυσιολογικος καπως..
σ συνεχιζω οταν μπω γτ παω 8αλασσα & 8α τους στησω :P 
σμουτς

----------


## Lacrymosa

thankiezZzZ θα το ψαξω το βιβλιο μ αρεσει να διαβαζω τετοια!!! 

εγω μολις πριν γυρισα απο θαλασσα κ ηταν τελεια γαματα υπεροχα!!!

KissezZzZzZ !!!!!!!!! :)

----------


## favvel

lacrymosa διαβασα μονο το δικο σου αρχικο μηνυμα. ποσο σε καταλαβαινω θελω να ξερεις!!!!!!το ιδιο ακριβως συναισθημα εχω περασει κι εγω πιο παλια ομως.δεν ειχα ανορεξια.απλα ημουνα πολυ αδυνατη.μου ειχανε πει οτι εχω ανορεξια αλλα δεν ειχα φτασει στο σταδιο που εισαι εσυ.μετα περασα στο αλλο ακρο και πηρα πολυ αποτομα πολλα κιλα και ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να τα χασω.και τοτε που ημουνα αδυνατη να εχω τη μαλακισμενη την αδερφη μου να με κοροϊδευει και να λεει "εε ναι ναι δεν τρωει,μην τυχον και παρει κανα γραμμαριο.."και προσεχε θα παχυνεις."συνεχεια τωρα μου τη θυμισες τη βλαμμενη.και μετα ειμαι εγω η κακια που μου λενε."εε την αδερφουλα σου??εε ντροπη." αντε μην πω τπτ.και ειχα προβλημα συνεχεια με το φαγητο.ολη τη μερα αυτο σκεφτομουνα.φφφ.

και μετα οταν πηρα τα κιλα,ποναγα μεσα μου παρα πολυ που το εκανα.ηταν σα να εκανα αυτο που ηθελε τοσον καιρο η οικογενεια μου και μετα για 3 χρονια ηθελα να πεθανω μονο και μονο επειδη δε μου αρεσε το σωμα μου.

δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι σπαστικα οντα ειναι.και δεν ξερουνε και ανοιγουνε το στομα και μιλανε.

----------


## Lacrymosa

favvel ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες ρε συ συμφωνω μαζι σου ειναι πολυ εκνευριστικο να μιλανε κ να κριτικαρουν αντι να κοιτανε τα χαλια τους να ασχολουνται με το αμα παχυνες η αδυνατισες πιστευω σε ατομα που σε πρηζουν ετσι ειτε απο αγνοια κ "καλη διαθεση" ειτε εσκεμμενα πρεπει αρχικα να δειχνεις αδιαφορια κ να τους γραφεις κ αμα δεν καταλαβαινουν ετσι να τους τα χωσεις κ να τους το ξεκοψεις μια κ εξω γιατι ειναι κ ορισμενοι που αμα δεν τους τα πεις στα μουτρα δεν καταλαβαινουν αλλιως..

εγω το χω ξεκοψει να μου λενε ειτε "παχυνες" ειτε "αδυνατισες" παρα μονο αμα ρωτησω εγω κ παλι ξερω ποια ατομα θα ρωτησω , δεν θα ρωτησω τον καθε τυχαιο, το αμα παχυνα η αδυνατισα ειναι δικο μου θεμα κ δεν αφορα κανεναν αλλον..

μου τη εσπαγε που με σχολιαζανε αρνητικα ατομα του οικογενειακου περιβαλλοντος οταν ημουν ανορεξικη κ μαλιστα η αδεφη μου με ειχε πει οτι "εχεις καταντησει αηδια" βεβαια το χω βιωσει κ απ την αλλη πλευρα οταν εδινα πανελληνιες κ ειχα βαλει καποια κιλα, μια βλαμμενη γειτονισσα χωριατα τελειως με λεει "εβαλες κιλα μαλλον ε?" κ την λεω "κιλα ειναι, χανονται" κ εφυγα τωρα που το σκεφτομαι επρεπε να την εβριζα μαλλον αλλα ατομακι κ βλαχαρα ητανε οποτε δεν αξιζε να πεσω τοσο χαμηλο επιπεδο, ειχα εγω το ζορι μου με τις εξετασεις, ειχα να ακουω κ τη μαλακια του καθε κουτσομπολη κ κομπλεξικου, ελεος πια δλδ......

----------


## change

κα8ως ξυπνησα πριν λιγο συνεχιζω:P

νομιζω οτι για να απαλλαχ8εις λιγο απο αυτον τν εφιαλτη και να νιωσεις καλυτερα με τον εαυτο σου πρεπει να ελευ8ερωσεις το βραχιολακι απο τ χαρτακια..και εγω τις εβγαλα τις φωτο γτ τελικα μονο κακο μ εκαναν :S
μ αρεσε παααρα πολυ κατι π ειπε μια κοπελα εδω..ακου το σωμα σου.!
εγω παλια για 3 χρονια νομιζω περιπου ειχα τραγικο κολημα με το χρωμα μου..η8ελα να ειμαι ασπρη στο προσωπο
ξες μαυρο μαλλι, ασπρο προσωπο, κοκκινο κραγιον..ακομα και τωρα μ ακουγεται ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ <3 (vintage κ ετσι)
αλλα μετα επα8α κατι μ την μεση μ και εμεινα στο κρεβατι για μια εβδομαδα οποτε καταλαβα ποσα πολλα εχασα τοσο καιρο π δεν εβγαινα στον ηλιο που ολο το καλοκαιρι ημουν 8αλασσα..
& εμενα οποιον και να ρωτησω απο φιλους μ λενε αντε καλε που εβαλες κιλα (εχω βαλει 20)
το ξερω οτι λενε ψεματα αλλα με εκνευριζει γιατι νιω8ω οτι δεν τους νοιαζει στην ουσια..εγω λεω παντα την αλη8εια εκτος απο καποιους π δεν μ νοιαζει η ξερω οτι εχουν 8εμα με το σωμα τους αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι φιλοι μ..

χ8ες ενιωσα τοσο ομορφα που ενιω8α οτι ειμαι στον παραδεισο.ειχαμε δει 2 μαυρους στον δρομο και μας ειπαν να μας κανουν βραχιολακια και εγω ειπα οχι(ενας μαυρος με ειχε κλεψει παλια κ δν η8ελα κ ολλας αλλα μ ειχε μεινει) και τεσπα εκανε το αγορι μ και μας ειπε οτι ειχε γενε8λια ο ενας.μετα τους ειδαμε σε ενα internet cafe να κοιματε ο ενας και αυτος που ειχε γενε8λια ηταν στον υπολογιστη.πηγαμε του πηραμε φαγητο και νερο και τους τα πηγαμε.του ειπαμε και χρονια πλ και του τα δωσαμε.τελικα εκανα βραχιολακι.δεν εχω νιωσει πιο ομορφα στην ζωη μ..ενιω8α οτι εγινα σε κατι επιτελους χρησιμη και οτι εχω τον πιο ομορφο αν8ρωπο στον κοσμο διπλα μ..μηπως τελικα το νοημα της ζωης συνδεεται με το να μοιραζεσαι? (πλ φυλοσοφικο :P)

----------


## favvel

δεν πολυκαταλαβα αυτο με τα βραχιολακια..ηθελα να αναφερθω μονο σε αυτο με το χρωμα και να πω οτι εχω ακριβως το ιδιο κολημα!!!.μου αρεσει κι εμενα η λευκη επιδερμιδα και δυστυχως δεν εχω εγω.αυτο ακριβως:λευκο προσωπο και σωμα ομως,καλα τα μαλλια και τα χειλη δε με πολυπειραζουν γιατι αλλαζουν τα διορθωνουμε αλλα την επιδερμιδα??τη μισω την επιδερμιδα μου.
μεχρι και πουδρα ειχα παρει για να βαζω στο πρόσωπό μου αλλά δε μενει,φευγει και απογοητευτηκα οταν ειδα οτι φευγει.
και ειμαι χαλια γιατι εχω και στιγματα και απο σπυρακια.σκατα.τπτ δεν ειναι οπως το θελουμε.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> κα8ως ξυπνησα πριν λιγο συνεχιζω:P
> 
> νομιζω οτι για να απαλλαχ8εις λιγο απο αυτον τν εφιαλτη και να νιωσεις καλυτερα με τον εαυτο σου πρεπει να ελευ8ερωσεις το βραχιολακι απο τ χαρτακια..και εγω τις εβγαλα τις φωτο γτ τελικα μονο κακο μ εκαναν :S
> μ αρεσε παααρα πολυ κατι π ειπε μια κοπελα εδω..ακου το σωμα σου.!
> εγω παλια για 3 χρονια νομιζω περιπου ειχα τραγικο κολημα με το χρωμα μου..η8ελα να ειμαι ασπρη στο προσωπο
> ξες μαυρο μαλλι, ασπρο προσωπο, κοκκινο κραγιον..ακομα και τωρα μ ακουγεται ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ <3 (vintage κ ετσι)
> αλλα μετα επα8α κατι μ την μεση μ και εμεινα στο κρεβατι για μια εβδομαδα οποτε καταλαβα ποσα πολλα εχασα τοσο καιρο π δεν εβγαινα στον ηλιο που ολο το καλοκαιρι ημουν 8αλασσα..
> & εμενα οποιον και να ρωτησω απο φιλους μ λενε αντε καλε που εβαλες κιλα (εχω βαλει 20)
> το ξερω οτι λενε ψεματα αλλα με εκνευριζει γιατι νιω8ω οτι δεν τους νοιαζει στην ουσια..εγω λεω παντα την αλη8εια εκτος απο καποιους π δεν μ νοιαζει η ξερω οτι εχουν 8εμα με το σωμα τους αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι φιλοι μ..
> ...


πολυ θετικο κ αισιοδοξο μηνυμα αυτο change!!
αναμφισβητητα δεν υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη χαρα απο το να μοιραζεσαι κ να προσφερεις!! ειναι ασυγκριτα μεγαλυτερη χαρα το να προσφερεις απο το να σου προσφερουνε!! οσες φορες εχει τυχει να προσφερω κι εγω κατι σε αλλους (ειτε επροκειτο για υλικη, ειτε για ηθικη/συναισθηματικη στηριξη) δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο γεματη κ πληρης ενιωσα!! αυτο ειναι το βασικο κ σημαντικο, να μπορεις να προσφερεις χωρις να περιμενεις παντοτε ανταποδοση!! γιατι αμα υφισταται κατι τετοιο χανεται το νοημα της προσφορας κ μπαινει στη μεση η ιδιοτελεια κ το συμφερον!! (παλι κ εγω στο φιλοσοφικο το εριξα λολ!!)

χαιρομαι πολυ γι αυτο που εκανες κ που χαρηκες κι εσυ μ αυτο! 

οσο για το αλλο με το βραχιολακι κ τα χαρτακια, ειναι κατι σαν συνηθεια κ εθισμος πλεον, κ ειναι δυσκολο να τα αποχωριστω γιατι τοτε ειναι που θα με κυριευσει ο φοβος μην παρεκτραπω.. οποτε βλεπω παχυνατικο φαγητο το βγαζω παιρνω αγριο υφος πεισμωνω σφιγγω δοντια κ λεω οτι θα παω κοντρα σε αυτο.... δεν θα με ελεγξει, αλλα εγω θα το ελεγξω... βασικα ειναι φαυλος κυκλος, οπως κ με τη ζυγαρια την οποια πλεον δεν χρησιμοποιω κ τοσο συχνα γιατι ειναι πολυ ψυχοφθορα κ εξοντωτικη διαδικασια......

----------


## Lacrymosa

> δεν πολυκαταλαβα αυτο με τα βραχιολακια..ηθελα να αναφερθω μονο σε αυτο με το χρωμα και να πω οτι εχω ακριβως το ιδιο κολημα!!!.μου αρεσει κι εμενα η λευκη επιδερμιδα και δυστυχως δεν εχω εγω.αυτο ακριβως:λευκο προσωπο και σωμα ομως,καλα τα μαλλια και τα χειλη δε με πολυπειραζουν γιατι αλλαζουν τα διορθωνουμε αλλα την επιδερμιδα??τη μισω την επιδερμιδα μου.
> μεχρι και πουδρα ειχα παρει για να βαζω στο πρόσωπό μου αλλά δε μενει,φευγει και απογοητευτηκα οταν ειδα οτι φευγει.
> και ειμαι χαλια γιατι εχω και στιγματα και απο σπυρακια.σκατα.τπτ δεν ειναι οπως το θελουμε.


αυτο με τα βραχιολακια ειναι ρε συ που βαζεις το χαρτακι κατω απ το βραχιολι σου κ το κοιτας για να σου κανεις πλυση εγκεφαλου οποτε βλεπεις φαγητο.. αν εννοεις το αλλο με το βραχιολακι της change δεν εχει τυχει να δεις ρε συ πλανοδιους μικροπωλητες μαυρους η κ αλλων εθνικοτητων που σου φτιαχνουν βραχιολακια η κρεμαστα κ αλλα τετοια μικροαξεσουαρ??

ρε συ οσο για την επιδερμιδα εγω ειμαι το ακριβως αντιθετο, ειμαι εκ φυσεως ασπρη κ θελω παρα πολυ να μαυριζω, κανω τα παντα, καθομαι επιτηδες πολλες ωρες στον ηλιο χωρις αντιηλιακο (δεν ειναι καλο το ξερω) αλλα τελικα ο,τι εχεις μαλλον θες το αντιθετο, οπως συμβαινει κατι αναλογο κ με τα σγουρα μαλλια κ τα ισια!!

----------


## Σουέλ

Tι λενε αυτά τα χαρτάκια μπας και τα βάλω κι εγώ;

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ειναι κατι anorexia quotes που κυκλοφορουν σε διαφορα site στο ιντερνετ τα οποια σου λενε πχ καποιες ατακες ωστε να μην τρως, καλυτερα παντως να μην τα βαλεις γιατι μπαινεις σε τριπακια διατροφικων διαταραχων, συνηθως τετοια τρικς κανουν οι ανορεξικες κ οι βουλιμικες....

Ενδεικτικα θα σου βαλω καποια για να δεις περιπου περι τινος προκειται...

"Pour tons of something gross on your food like salt or pepper, so you can 't eat it and mash it up so it looks disgusting.."

"If you are hungry and you want to eat, just look at the mirror at your thighs to see where the food is.."

"Stay away from food and the kitchen (unless your parents are around. Then pretend like you just finished getting a snack.."

"Thins is in.. whether it 's right or not.. Starve on.."

Κατι τετοια ειναι ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις περι τινος προκειται, μιλαμε για κανονικη πλυση εγκεφαλου, κ να φανταστεις υπαρχουν κ πολυ χεοροτερα απο αυτα τα 4 που ποσταρα......:P

----------


## Σουέλ

Τα ξέρω αυτά, κατάλαβα...Αχ μικρή μου, γιατί...

----------


## favvel

αα μαλιστα τωρα καταλαβα την ιστορια με τα χαρτακια.ομολογω δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχει τετοιο πραγμα.παντως θεωρω οτι δε βοηθαει.ειχα κι εγω προβλημα με το φαγητο,βουλιμιες και τετοια και φοβομουνα οτι δε θα σταματησω να παιρνω ποτε κιλα και ανρωτιομουνα πού θα φτασω?σε τι αριθμο?και τελικα σταματησα να παιρνω κιλα αφ'ότου πηγα σε ενα γιατρο που μου εδωσε την καταλληλη θεραπεια με φαρμακα.και το ladose βοηθαει πολυ.αλλα δεν κανει να το παιρνεις πολυ καιρο γιατι προκαλει εθισμο οπότε μετα απο 6 μηνες περιπου μου το σταματησε.
οποτε οσο για τα παχυνάτικα φαγητα..χιχχιχιι ούτα αυτα τα ηξερα!!από σένα τα εμαθα!!καλα κανεις και δεν τα τρως και ελεγχεσαι.
αυτον τον ελεγχο τον ασκουσα εγω στον εαυτο μου 7 χρονια.απο Α γυμνασιου μεχρι 1ο ετος Πανεπιστημίου.μετά ομως ολη αυτη πιεση του ελεγχου γυρισε μπούμερανγκ και αρχισα να τα παιρνω τα κιλα απανωτα 3 τη βδομαδα.Προσεχε μην πιεζεις πολυ τον εαυτο σου.αυτο θελω να σου πω.
γιατι η ανορεξια και η υπερφαγια ξερεις οτι ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα,οψεις του ιδιου νομισματος ειναι,οπως λενε κι αλλοι.
ειναι απλα εκφραση του αγχους που εχουμε γυρω απο το φαγητο.
τη μία το εκφραζουμε με το να μην τρωμε ,την αλλη με το να τρωμε πολυ.
εε μαλλον αν μπορεις αυτο που σου λεω να κανεις,κατσε μια μερα και δουλεψέ το μες στο μυαλο σου.
κατσε και σκεψου αν γινεται,πώς θα καταφερεις να μην πιεζεις τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## Lacrymosa

favvel εχεις πολυ μεγαλο δικιο σ αυτα που γραφεις.

το χω διαβασει κι εγω οτι η ανορεξια κ η βουλιμια ειναι οι δυο οψεις του ιδιου νομισματος κ πιστευω ως ενα βαθμο ετσι ειναι, ισχυει δλδ αυτο, αλλα οχι παντοτε, εξαρταται κ το ατομο κ την ιδιοσυγκρασια κ τις συνθηκες στις οποιες θα βρεθει.

το βασικο θεμα κ η μαγικη λεξη στις διαταραχες προσληψης τροφης ειναι -τι αλλο?- ο ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ο οποιος βγαινει με διαφορες μορφες κ ενεδεχεται να τον χασεις με διαφορους τροπους κ να καταφευγεις σε αντιρροπιστικες συμπεριφορες (βουλιμια, συναισθηματικη υπερφαγια) προκειμενου να εξισωσεις το πριν με το μετα..

επισης ναι, αμα πιεστεις πολυ προς τη μια κατευθυνση ενδεχεται μετα να σου γυρισει μπουμερανγκ απο την αλλη.. οπως ακριβως ενα ελατηριο αμα το πιεσεις πολυ απ τη μια μερια κ το χεις καιρο πατημενο κατω, οταν το αφησεις θα εκτιναχθει αποτομα προς την αντιθετη κατευθυνση..

αυτο ειναι που φοβαμαι κι εγω περισσοτερο, μην βαλω κιλα κ εχει γινει καθημερινη εμμονη μου απο τα 17. με αλλον τροπο κ μορφη τοτε, με αλλον τροπο κ μορφη τωρα.. ο μεγαλυτερος φοβος μου ειναι η απωλεια της επιτευξης του ελεγχου... κ αμα αρχισει κατι στραβα μετα συνηθως μου παει 2-3 μερες που θα τρωω πολυ λογω στερησης..

αλλα ειναι φαυλος κυκλος κ πεισμωνω κ σκεφτομαι "μα καλα τι ειναι το φαγητο να με ελεγξει αυτο?? ειναι πιο δυνατο απο μενα κ θα με κανει κουμαντο ενα κωλοσοκολατακι?? Fuck food" κ τετοια..

τα χαρτακια με βοηθανε απ τη μια αλλα απ την αλλη ειναι ψυχοφθορο, οπως κ με τη ζυγαρια κ με τα τζιν.. ολα αυτα βασικα ειναι διαφορετικες εκφανσεις του ιδιου προβληματος, απλα ο καθενας επιλεγει να χρησιμοποιησει κ κατι απ ολα αυτα η κ ολα μαζι προκειμενου να εξασφαλισει τη διατηρηση του ελεγχου...

----------


## change

ειμαι σιγουρη οτι μπορεις να τα καταφερεις και χωρις αυτα..μην ξεχνας μια συνη8εια καταστρεφεται με μια αλλη..
let's go girl.I am sure you can make it..
αν μπορεις να αντιστεκεσαι στα φαγητα σκεψου ποσο δυνατη εισαι..
αρα μπορεις με λιγη συνη8εια να τα ξεχασεις ολα αυτα..
αμα ασχολη8εις με κατι οπως α8λημα δουλεια ζωακι..μπορει να ξεχαστεις..

----------


## Lacrymosa

change ετσι ειναι girl !! :)

ευτυχως τωρα ειμαι διακοπες κ ξεχνιεμαι απο το φαγητο, ειτε θα ειμαι στη θαλασσα κ με το κολυμπι ξες στεγνωνεις αρκετα κ καις πολλες θερμιδες κ εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι απο τις καλυτερες μορφες ασκησης καθως γυμναζεις πολλους μυες του σωματος ταυτυχρονα, ειτε θα ειμαι στο λαπτοπ κ ετσι ξεχναω το φαγητο!! εχω κ τα γατονια μου κ 2 κλουβια με παπαγαλακια κ καναρινια!!

"μια συνηθεια καταστρεφεται με μια αλλη" !! Ποσο αληθινο κ τελειο ειναι αυτο!! Οπως κ ενα αλλο παρομοιο που λεει "Αμα δεν μπορεις να βρεις λυση, βρες αλλο προβλημα!!"

:)

----------


## change

χμμ..καλο και αυτο..
8αλασσα 8αλασσα 8αλασσααααα..μεγαλη αδυναμια..
ελπιζω να εχεις εξοχικο κοντα στ 8αλασσα..
εγω οταν μεγαλωσω (:P) 8ελω να αγορασω σπιτι μπροστα στη 8αλασσα
ολη μερα εκει 8α ειμαι :D

----------


## Lacrymosa

change ναι θαλασσα ειναι τελεια ρε συ αν κ σημερα φυσουσε!! 

ναι , το εξοχικο μου ειναι ακριβως διπλα !!!

μακαρι να εμενα εδω για παντα, αυτο θα κανω μαλλον, ολο το χρονο θελω να τη βγαζω εδω, σιγα μη φυγω!!!

θαλασσα, clubbing and internet οι αγαπες μου!!! :)

Κ δεν με ξενερωνει κανεις κ τιποτα πλεον οταν ειμαι εγω μια χαρα κ νιωθω ωραια!!!

Makia girl !!! :)

----------


## change

ετσι μπραβο το κοριτσι μου..ειναι ωραια..
και η ησυχια και η ξεφρενη μουσικη και ο χορος (παν μετρον αριστον)
χαιρομαι που εισαι καλααα <3

----------


## Lacrymosa

Χαχαχα καθε αλλο παρα ησυχια εχει !!

Ειναι κ ενα club ακριβως διπλα στο σπιτι μου κ μεχρι τις 5 το πρωι παιζει μουσικη στο τερμα, οποτε κ να θες να κοιμηθεις δεν μπορεις!!

Οποτε προτιμω να πηγαινω απο κοντα, υστερα δλδ αμα βγαινω κ κανω βλακειες εγω φταιω λολ?? Οχι πες μου !! :)

Ειμαι καλυτερα ειναι η αληθεια (να δουμε για ποσο , γιατι πλεον το χω μαθει το σεναριο απ εξω..)

KissezZzZ !!!! :)

----------


## change

haha nomizw oti h hsyxia ths 8alassas 8a sou kanei kalo..exeis skeftei na vreis skepastro ekei?na pas kai na hremiseis gia oso 8es kai na milhseis me ton eauto sou dynata?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Λολ οχι δεν το χω κανει αυτο !! Συνηθως δεν λεω δυνατα τις σκεψεις μου, εκτος απο τις φορες που ειμαι τσαντισμενη κ μπορει επι 5 λεπτα να βριζω μονη μου λολ, αλλα αυτο καλη ιδεα, I 'm gonna try it !! :)

----------


## welcome to my funeral

ke ego anorexiaki ime ..i malon imun tora exo pari kila ..thelo na ta xaso ..ala dn ine eukolo gt exo vulimia ..8a edina ta pada na 3ana gino 39 kg opos palia

----------

